# A note from stanhemi



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

I don't know if you'll have noticed but user "stanhemi" has been gone for a while.  He last posted saying his health had deteriorated a lot and that he was not going to be around much.  Well after a while of not hearing from him I decided to PM him and got this as a response.









Well, to honor stanhemi and his contribution of almost 1 million points to the TPU WCG team me and a few other members have switched some rigs over to his name to keep his name alive.  I make this thread to ask that you help out as well, it'll really be nice if we can get him to get some serious points like maybe be top 25 of all WCG crunchers or something. Something big.  Right now with only a few people crunching for him he's averaging some great numbers, with just a few more he'll be among the top crunchers of all WCG.

What do you guys say?  If you want in PM me and I'll send you his details 


When I told him we needed his details to crunch for him he gladly accepted and sent me this as a reply:



Quote:
Originally Posted by Chicken Patty
Hey dude,

Me and Team TPU want to crunch under your username for WCG bro, we want to do this to keep your name alive and show our respect to you and what you have done for the team.

If you would be so kind bro and give me your wcg username and password please

Hope you get better soon Stanley.

-Me and the TPU WCG Team

Stanleys response:
_*thank you for keeping my name alive I appreciated it.
Today is a bad day for me my blood oxygen is at 84,I feel like I was breathing through a straw.


I could not thank each one could you do it for me please
thanks a lot
stanley*_


Those who have switched rigs over to crunch/fold for stan, please let me know what rigs you switched over so that I can add you to the below list 

Current Users crunching for stanhemi (134 Total Threads Altogether)
*hat* - Athlon II - *2* Threads Total
*t77snapshot* - Phenom II X4 920 - *4* Threads Total
*mjkmike* - Phenom II X6 1055T, i7 930, Phenom II 955, Athlon X2 - *20* Threads Total
*kieX* - Pentium E6300 - *2* Threads Total
*Mindweaver* - Core 2 Duo E8400 - *4* Threads Total
*Solaris17* - Core i5 750, Athlon X2 5400+, Intel Xeon Duo Core, Athlon X2 5200 - *10* Threads Total
*XZero450* - Core i7 920 - *8* Threads Total
*AlienIsGOD* - Athlon II X2 240, Q9450 - *6* Threads Total
*Radical_Edward* - Athlon 64 X2 6000+ - *2* Threads Total
*FordGT90Concept* - 2 x Xeon E5310 - *8*  Threads Total
*Nick259* -2X Phenom II X4 B50 - *8* Threads Total
*blkhogan* - Phenom x4 805, Phenom II X4 965 - *8* Threads Total
*aCid888** - Phenom II X4 945ES - *4* Threads Total
*lucasweir* - E6550 - *2* Total Threads
*Sport* - 2x Phenom X4, Athlon X2, 6x Pentium 4 - *16* Total Threads
*rwillis* - Pentium D, Core 2 Quad Q9400, T5600 - *8* Total Threads
*Cruncher Pete* - Core i7 920 - *8* Total Threads
*el fiendo* - 2x i7 920's, Phenom II X4 955 - *20* threads Total



Current Users Folding For stanhemi (18 Total Threads Altogether) 
*Solaris17 *- 8600GT, 9800GX2 - *3* Threads Total
*hat* - 8800GTS - *1* Thread Total
*crazyeyesreaper* - Phenom II 940, 2x 5850's - *6* Total Threads
*el fiendo* - 4x GTX 260's, 4x 9600 GSO - *8* Threads Total



*By the way, big thanks for hat who came up with this idea if I'm not mistaken.  Truly a great idea and as you see it is having a remarkable outcome.  Big thanks to you buddy *


----------



## DonInKansas (May 6, 2010)

It's awesome what you want to do for him bro, but it may be a good idea to keep the password info to PMs.  I don't know how it could be used for the bad but you never know, ya know?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> It's awesome what you want to do for him bro, but it may be a good idea to keep the password info to PMs.  I don't know how it could be used for the bad but you never know, ya know?



Yeah, the info is only through PM's, that's why I said to PM me if interested. 


  nevermind, I saw why you say that now.  I'll edit it and post it again.


----------



## DonInKansas (May 6, 2010)

You posted his username and password in the second pic; that's what I was worried about.

*EDIT*  Gah!  Ninja deletion!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 6, 2010)

agreed censor the password bro  as you dont really know what that password is used for in other places


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2010)

he ninja'd the op

Great cause CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> You posted his username and password in the second pic; that's what I was worried about.
> 
> *EDIT*  Gah!  Ninja deletion!





crazyeyesreaper said:


> agreed censor the password bro  as you dont really know what that password is used for in other places



You'll just don't know about that uber ninja skillz!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 6, 2010)

i still see a password listed man XD image or not id put 


Password : PM for info

forums or not anyone can look for info here as a simple google search will bring me right here

good cause tho   lets get this rolling sooner rather then later shall we


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

jesus, how stupid can I be???    edited dammit!


----------



## DonInKansas (May 6, 2010)

It's okay.  Chicken Patties are not known for their high intelligence.  At least they're tasty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> It's okay.  Chicken Patties are not known for their high intelligence.  At least they're tasty.



  been going throug hell lately, I'm definitely not thinking straight, I don't even know how I'm on here as much as I am 

Well hopefully some peeps would like to contribute soon!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 6, 2010)

does stanhemi F@H if so ill contribute on that end im not a WCG man .... yet


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> does stanhemi fold? if so ill pitch in some



not sure, i'll check in a bit


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2010)

He did participate with the folding team: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=409086 

Once we're done with the Chimp Challenge, his name is going to get all my CPUs for WCG and my GPUs to his F@H for a bit. 

Here's hoping he can beat this down.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> He did participate with the folding team: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=409086
> 
> Once we're done with the Chimp Challenge, his name is going to get all my CPUs for WCG and my GPUs to his F@H for a bit.
> 
> Here's hoping he can beat this down.



Awesome, let me know when you are ready and I'll PM you the details


----------



## aCid888* (May 6, 2010)

I met Stan about a year ago as he doesn't live very far away....he gave me one hell of a deal on a lot of parts and was a pleasure to talk to and do business with to say the least.

I can only hope the best for him and his health and that he remains strong, both mentally and physically through the hard times that are upon him.


I will also change over my AMD rig to his name, it doesn't produce the most amount of points by any means but it will help out at least.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 6, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I met Stan about a year ago as he doesn't live very far away....he gave me one hell of a deal on a lot of parts and was a pleasure to talk to and do business with to say the least.
> 
> I can only hope the best for him and his health and that he remains strong, both mentally and physically through the hard times that are upon him.
> 
> ...



when you are ready PM me for the info.  Thanks bro.


----------



## aCid888* (May 6, 2010)

Ship it over to me via MSN.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2010)

This is a great contribution to stanhemi and I am very sorry to here the news. I hope you get better stan and I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Phxprovost (May 7, 2010)

wow that sucks, glad to see tpu is helping out its own like always


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2010)

CP, your heart's in the right place.
Ask Stanhemi if he or his sister need help from a financial standpoint. 
I know the people here are just as generous in that way when someone need help.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Kreij said:


> CP, your heart's in the right place.
> Ask Stanhemi if he or his sister need help from a financial standpoint.
> I know the people here are just as generous in that way when someone need help.



Thanks dude 

I already asked for that type of help and he said it's ok because Medical Insurance is free over there.  I guess he is covered.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

He mas my laptop, the X4 955 is F@h for the Chimp Challenge ATM but I may switch it over to his account...we'll see


----------



## erocker (May 7, 2010)

Stan, my heart goes out to you. I know what it's like dealing with a thyroid and you have my honest and heartfelt compassion. Keep the faith, you will get through this. You are in my prayers. God bless.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys   I'm sure he'll be very thankful.


----------



## PaulieG (May 7, 2010)

CP, YHPM. Switching all of my rigs over to stanhemi for a couple of weeks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2010)

if people wouldnt mind sending me a PM on his F@H info ill fold in his name for awhile


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> CP, YHPM. Switching all of my rigs over to stanhemi for a couple of weeks.


Thanks Paul, sending PM now.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> if people wouldnt mind sending me a PM on his F@H info ill fold in his name for awhile



I'll request that from him, I don't have it.  I'll let you know.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

I don't think you need any info other than F@H username for GPU2 folding


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I don't think you need any info other than F@H username for GPU2 folding



True.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> True.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2010)

well you can setup a password if you choose on F@H i dont know if stan does or not which is why i asked


----------



## HammerON (May 7, 2010)

Great thread CP!!!
This is one of the many reason I like being a member of TPU


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Great thread CP!!!
> This is one of the many reason I like being a member of TPU



Same here.  The degree of community spirit here is unbeatable (everyone is crunching for Stanley now, CP "gave" me ~150k points, and Buck sent me a new PSU when my 300w one wasn't holding up to WCG + F@H)


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

what a fantastic way to test newly built am2/am3 test beds. CP pm his info bro.


----------



## Wile E (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> *I already asked for that type of help and he said it's ok because Medical Insurance is free over there.  I guess he is covered.*



Doesn't mean he's able to work and earn money to live tho. I'd likely donate a little.

I feel for the guy, I'll be switching my clients over to his name after the challenge.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well you can setup a password if you choose on F@H i dont know if stan does or not which is why i asked


Have you tried to see if he has a PW or not?  I already requested the info from him anyways.



[Ion] said:


> Same here.  The degree of community spirit here is unbeatable (everyone is crunching for Stanley now, CP "gave" me ~150k points, and Buck sent me a new PSU when my 300w one wasn't holding up to WCG + F@H)



yep!  the spirit here I personally think is just unbeatable 



Solaris17 said:


> what a fantastic way to test newly built am2/am3 test beds. CP pm his info bro.



Awesome dude, sending now 


Wile E said:


> Doesn't mean he's able to work and earn money to live tho. I'd likely donate a little.
> 
> I feel for the guy, I'll be switching my clients over to his name after the challenge.



How do you suggest we go about that then, he denied any money.  Let me know when you are ready so I can send you the details.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 7, 2010)

CP, once again you prove why you are the Team Captain! Stan is a perennial TPU favorite and I wish him a speedy recovery. After the Chimp Challenge, I will dedicate a F@H rig to his username. Keep us posted if you want to take a collection for him or find out any needs that he has. It's moments like this that I know why we call TPU *Home *.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> CP, once again you prove why you are the Team Captain! Stan is a perennial TPU favorite and I wish him a speedy recovery. After the Chimp Challenge, I will dedicate a F@H rig to his username. Keep us posted if you want to take a collection for him or find out any needs that he has. It's moments like this that I know why we call TPU *Home *.



Thanks buck, I simply try to do my best at helping as much as possible and keeping the spirit alive.  The day we lose the interest in helping each other out and lose the "team" spirit we have going that's the day TPU will change bro.  The people we have on this site is what make it "HOME".  Without them it'll just be another tech forum. 



Guys, I would like to add a list to the first post of the members who have a rig or rigs crunching for Stanley. I just cleared out some PM's so please let me know who you are and what rigs you have crunching/folding for stan and I'll add you up there.

if you crunch, I just need to know the CPU and total threads.

If you fold, just the card that you have folding for him


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How do you suggest we go about that then, he denied any money.  Let me know when you are ready so I can send you the details.



find someone that has bought from him. get his PP and force the money into his account. Thats what id do. PP is considered personal info. but pride can get in the way. and im all about bringing someone back to earth.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> find someone that has bought from him. get his PP and force the money into his account. Thats what id do. PP is considered personal info. but pride can get in the way. and im all about bringing someone back to earth.



Good idea 

I think I shipped something to him once, I just can't remember what 

I'll give it another shot with him again once I hear from him, I'll be keeping you guys updated.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Good idea
> 
> I think I shipped something to him once, I just can't remember what
> 
> I'll give it another shot with him again once I hear from him, I'll be keeping you guys updated.



id do it. He might not accept. But i have pride. I refuse to take money. but their have been days were $5 can mean the diffirence between sleeping ok or not. everybit helps. even if insurance pays for it. he will need to pay some hospital stuff. or food. or rent. if he misses work etc.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> id do it. He might not accept. But i have pride. I refuse to take money. but their have been days were $5 can mean the diffirence between sleeping ok or not. everybit helps. even if insurance pays for it. he will need to pay some hospital stuff. or food. or rent. if he misses work etc.



i agree, I'll talk to him again and bring up these circumstances, I'm sure he'll accept it, i'll talk him into it, if not we'll have to find a way to get the money over whether he wants it or not!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> i agree, I'll talk to him again and bring up these circumstances, I'm sure he'll accept it, i'll talk him into it, if not we'll have to find a way to get the money over whether he wants it or not!



Yeah, or if he bought anything from you, then we would have an address and could send a check that way.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

were so devious. its almost not fair. people really just dont stand a chance when we want something done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

He hasn't bought anything from me, but I know someone who sent him a pump once.  I'll PM him


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 7, 2010)

If I have time this weekend, I was hoping to get my X2 rig back under linux and running BOINC. Guess if I do, I will run it under his name. 

I am running BOINC on my primary rig but WCG doesn't like me and keeps saying no work. So all I am pulling is SETI and Climateprediction.net units.

"posted for a fly friend"


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

^^^Thank you, keep us posted.  If you need the details just holler.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He hasn't bought anything from me, but I know someone who sent him a pump once.  I'll PM him



i tried looking because idr. the problem is i dont have names everyone is just an e-mail address.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

Ok it's done, I am proud to be crunching my 2 rigs for Stanhemi


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok it's done, I am proud to be crunching my 2 rigs for Stanhemi



  Thanks a lot dude,


----------



## t77snapshot (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks a lot dude,



I will be getting my other Phenom back online in a couple days and will gladly add it for stan.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

ok i cant take this. gimme like 30min. ill switch over the xeon. install windows on the AM3 and get the GX2 all figured out. tommarrow ill set the other rigs up and PM you specs. BRB


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm truly amazed at how far you guys go to help out


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

remember guys, let me know what rigs you have crunching for stan so I can add you to the list in the OP.


----------



## hat (May 7, 2010)

Hah, don't not accept the help of TPU members, we're like anon, we'll get you, but fortunately, we're trying to help you, not fry your computers 

CP—I have my AthlonII2800 machine crunching for Stan. The Celeron and my mom's Sempron 3000+ are still going under my name though. That AthlonII2800 accounts for over 2/3 of my ppd though 

Stan's got F@H too? To be honest, I'd rather fold for Stan than play the Chimp Challenge game.


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2010)

Hey, I live in Montreal!! 

I hope him the best, and once my i7 920 rig comes together, I know what I'm doing! 

As for the money, I'm willing to receive it for him, or if you don't trust me, acid888* probably could  Then I can either give cash to him in person or perhaps a present?

How about we do a thank you and wish you better card from TPU???  A present could be optional too... I'd just hunt down where he is first and I am 100% for this idea  Imagine, you are sick and in your bed, and some TPU guy comes to wish you well and comes with a TPU get well card and a present!! OMG 

Same, prefer to fold for stan then chimp thing  My 5850 will be folding for him too  Wish costco would hurry up and ship my headphones to Paulieg so he can ship everything to me 

Funny thing is I'm going to be crunching and folding for him when I won't have even started crunching or folding for myself


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

1st system done

second rig on CPU






GX2/8600GT reporting!!





Xeon is live. will get AM2 rig up soon.





5200+ is up





Bringing the Rain


----------



## n-ster (May 7, 2010)

Buy something in my FS thread and I'll donate 11% to him


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2010)

@CP you have IM! I've only read the OP but i'll read up once I get to work! Great idea CP! and great job team members!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

here is mine crunching as much as i can for him 











i7 920 @3.990 ghz 

if youll add me to the list CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

hat said:


> Hah, don't not accept the help of TPU members, we're like anon, we'll get you, but fortunately, we're trying to help you, not fry your computers
> 
> CP—I have my AthlonII2800 machine crunching for Stan. The Celeron and my mom's Sempron 3000+ are still going under my name though. That AthlonII2800 accounts for over 2/3 of my ppd though
> 
> Stan's got F@H too? To be honest, I'd rather fold for Stan than play the Chimp Challenge game.



yes he has F@H as well.



n-ster said:


> Hey, I live in Montreal!!
> 
> I hope him the best, and once my i7 920 rig comes together, I know what I'm doing!
> 
> ...



I'll keep you posted dude and let me know when you are ready.



(FIH) The Don said:


> here is mine crunching as much as i can for him
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/stan555.jpg
> 
> ...



Added 




THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

I'm crunching for him currently on a P8600 (2 cores/threads), after the Chimp Challenge I'll crunch for him on 4 more (X4 955), and fold for him on either 96 or 192 "cores" (8800GTS or GTX260, depending on which I have then)

I might switch over my GPU + X4 now, but I might wait until we finish the CC first, I'll see


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Thanks ion, I'll update the list when I get home


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

cp you missed me too 

btw ion just let me know wcg doesnt support GPU's so ill be running the GX2 under stanhemi for f@h ill update pics when im done


----------



## stanhemi (May 7, 2010)

thank you all for your support

I appreciate all you did for me,to keep my name alive help me a lot.you guys made me cry this morning.I'm still fighting and I would not give up.I will send my folding@home account to chicken patty later today or tomorrow.

 Unfortunately, my address has changed since I live with my sister and do not send me money please instead make a donation to an organization that supports cancer  research or buy something for your family. 

thanks 

god bless you all


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> thank you all for your support
> 
> I appreciate all you did for me,to keep my name alive help me a lot.you guys made me cry this morning.I'm still fighting and I would not give up.I will send my folding@home account to chicken patty later today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...



hold it together man we believe in you. and were going to push you to the TOP!!!

You're going to be in my prayers bro.


----------



## mjkmike (May 7, 2010)

just put my 1055t on his team.


----------



## Kreij (May 7, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> thank you all for your support
> 
> I appreciate all you did for me,to keep my name alive help me a lot.you guys made me cry this morning.I'm still fighting and I would not give up.I will send my folding@home account to chicken patty later today or tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I've not seen such a humble and selfless statement on TPU in a long time.
I better go, I think I got something in my eyes. 

God bless you and give you strength Stanhemi.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I've not seen such a humble and selfless statement on TPU in a long time.
> I better go, I think I got something in my eyes.
> 
> God bless you and give you strength Stanhemi.



i could not have said it better myself


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2010)

I feel compelled to help, but I cant really crunch on the His and Hers rigs. Can a mITX Atom/ION do anything worth adding? it is a dual Atom


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 7, 2010)

try it it would do a little, maybe Ion can use it for the PPD calculator thingie?


----------



## sneekypeet (May 7, 2010)

Its the only thing I have that I can just let run full time


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Its the only thing I have that I can just let run full time



It should do a couple hundred a day, about the same as a P4/HT (and you can F@H on the GPU )


----------



## KieX (May 7, 2010)

This is a really good cause Chicken Patty. My sincere best wishes go to stanhemi and his family, hang in there buddy!

My Q8400's 4 cores are all crunching for stanhemi. It's not the fastest but it is the most stable.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Well, that should be good for an easy ~2.2k a day, if not more


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

Hey Stanley, definitely brightened up my day to see you in here dude.  Well hold off from sensing anything as you requested but we will definitely keep crunching 

this is why I just love TPU!!!!!!! 

Thanks for all the contribution guys, and sneeky anything helps bro.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey Stanley, definitely brightened up my day to see you in here dude.  Well hold off from sensing anything as you requested but we will definitely keep crunching
> 
> this is why I just love TPU!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the contribution guys, and sneeky anything helps bro.



CP, if you could please PM me Stanley's info, I'll more than gladly start my rig crunching for him. 

After seeing his post, I can't sit here crunching for myself anymore. It just feels wrong.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, if you could please PM me Stanley's info, I'll more than gladly start my rig crunching for him.
> 
> After seeing his post, I can't sit here crunching for myself anymore. It just feels wrong.



exactly i read this....said i was going to do it...waited 5min couldnt take it anymore stayed up mad late and set up the rigs. haha

that and i needed to find a way to use the wicked sweet AC-130 gunship pic i had.


----------



## [Ion] (May 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, if you could please PM me Stanley's info, I'll more than gladly start my rig crunching for him.
> 
> After seeing his post, I can't sit here crunching for myself anymore. It just feels wrong.



YGPM


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> YGPM



Thank you, I'll set that up now.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I feel compelled to help, but I cant really crunch on the His and Hers rigs. Can a mITX Atom/ION do anything worth adding? it is a dual Atom



Hey bro my Atom single core does around 110 to 150 daily. So, I'd say around 200 to 300 daily like ION said (sorry ION just seen your post). 

@Solaris17 I like your wallpapers! Hook me up!.. hehehe 

@Team TPU & Captain CHicken Patty! 

Posts like this are why I crunch and Fold for TPU! and will always! 

I'm setting up my Q9550 @ 3.8Ghz (I may push it to 4Ghz now that I've got an H50!) now and will try and put a E8400 @ 4Ghz before tonight!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 7, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey bro my Atom single core does around 110 to 150 daily. So, I'd say around 200 to 300 daily like ION said (sorry ION just seen your post).
> 
> @Solaris17 I like your wallpapers! Hook me up!.. hehehe
> 
> ...



delivered

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=114395


----------



## Mindweaver (May 7, 2010)

Here it is!


----------



## driver66 (May 7, 2010)

Stanhemi hang in there and fight it like you are.  We , your friends and family, will do what it takes in your time of need. If you truly do need anything, DO NOT HESITATE to ask bro. This is a very special community that YOU are a member of. We take care of our own......
I just hope everything works out for the best ( IT WILL ) for ya. Just know that we are ALL pulling for ya bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> just put my 1055t on his team.



What else are you crunching with so I can add it to the list.  Thank you.



Radical_Edward said:


> CP, if you could please PM me Stanley's info, I'll more than gladly start my rig crunching for him.
> 
> After seeing his post, I can't sit here crunching for myself anymore. It just feels wrong.





[Ion] said:


> YGPM



Thanks Randal   Thank you guys for contributing.


Mindweaver said:


> Hey bro my Atom single core does around 110 to 150 daily. So, I'd say around 200 to 300 daily like ION said (sorry ION just seen your post).
> 
> @Solaris17 I like your wallpapers! Hook me up!.. hehehe
> 
> ...



list updated and thanks a million guys.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 7, 2010)

Hey, if I had a way to help other than just crunching for him, I would. 


Stanley, hang in there dude, you can beat this thing.


----------



## driver66 (May 7, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hey, if I had a way to help other than just crunching for him, I would.
> 
> 
> Stanley, hang in there dude, you will beat this thing.



Fixed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

driver66 said:


> Fixed



Very good fix


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2010)

list updated fully, Solaris's fleet is a heck of a contribution 

Current Users crunching for stanhemi
Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
(FIH) The Don - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
hat - Athlon II - 2 Threads Total
t77snapshot - Phenom II X4 920 - Penitum 4 - 6 Threads Total
mjkmike - Phenom II X6 1055T - 6 Threads Total
kieX - Core 2 Quad Q8400 - 4 Threads Total
Mindweaver - Core 2 Quad Q9550 - 4 Threads Total
Solaris17 - Core i5 750, Athlon X2 5400+, Intel Xeon Duo Core - 8 Threads Total
XZero450 - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total

Current Users Folding For stanhemi
Solaris17 - 8600GT, 9800GX2 - 3 Threads Total


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 8, 2010)

OoO I'll throw the A2 in his name always willing to help a fellow canadian...pm plz


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2010)

Sorry CP, some WU's finished a little late.. here's my sister's CPU too:

KieX - Core 2 Quad Q8400, Pentium E6300 - 6 Threads Total
(Saved you the work, for coming in late )


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

sending pm's and updating list now


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

@ Cap'N Crunch
I have my i7 930, 1055t, and putting the 955 on soon


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 8, 2010)

My Athlon X2 is crunching for Stanley now.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

Give me the info and I will have one of my i7 920's crunching for stanhemi


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 8, 2010)

The X2 240 is in Stans name  best wishes to a Canadian Brother


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

I noticed you have your 240 running at 3.1GHz. My 240 does 3.5GHz at less than stock voltage (1.4125)

It's a great setting, 14x250 for 3.5GHz, and that 250FSB gives me 1GHz mem


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 8, 2010)

Ima noob when it comes to O/C AMD.  I used the auto settings in BIOS on my AsRock board.  Im not sure if my Mushkin can handle 1ghz mem...its the value stuff and my g/f case gets overly warm compared to my Antec.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> OoO I'll throw the A2 in his name always willing to help a fellow canadian...pm plz





KieX said:


> Sorry CP, some WU's finished a little late.. here's my sister's CPU too:
> 
> KieX - Core 2 Quad Q8400, Pentium E6300 - 6 Threads Total
> (Saved you the work, for coming in late )
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/crunching for stanhemi 2.jpg





mjkmike said:


> @ Cap'N Crunch
> I have my i7 930, 1055t, and putting the 955 on soon





Radical_Edward said:


> My Athlon X2 is crunching for Stanley now.





HammerON said:


> Give me the info and I will have one of my i7 920's crunching for stanhemi



updating and sending PM's, thank you.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> list updated fully, Solaris's fleet is a heck of a contribution
> 
> Current Users crunching for stanhemi
> Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
> ...



I've got my 8800gts folding for stan too


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

someone send me stans folding info via PM... ill run my 940BE and 1 5850 off an on as i can


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> someone send me stans folding info via PM... ill run my 940BE and 1 5850 off an on as i can



He never gave me it, just use his username and that's it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

hat said:


> I've got my 8800gts folding for stan too



updating, thanks.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 8, 2010)

Way to come together guys !!! Thats some massive POWAH under Stans name, and all for a good cause and a great guy!


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> He never gave me it, just use his username and that's it.



That's all you need...and count me in for 2 threads ATM (C2DM P8600), I'll switch over the OCed X4 955 after the Chimp Challenge


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

940BE now folding for stanhemi at 3.4ghz  will run my 5850 off and on in tandem ie sleeping at work etc ill run my setup


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2010)

am2 should be ready by later tonight. i need to go out for a bit but its currently balencing on my case ready for install/first boot ill show you anyway.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

Keeping you busy CP (and those others that are helping)!!!

Thanks for the info:


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

Soory I took soo long, keyboards all over the desk. I'm old and forget wich goes with what
The 955 is on line and crunching for stan

Stan man you have to keep fighting. You fix things and with time you will fix this.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

Let's see if we can't get some cherry pie for stanhemi! That would be awesome - but Metalracer has to post the pictures


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

He has had pie for a few days
and with all this help a mill soon.


----------



## [Ion] (May 8, 2010)

Wow Solaris, that's a lot of hardware, I'm jealous!
Let's see if see if we can get Stanhemi cherry pie daily in WCG (I vote that every day Stanhemi gets top-3 in WCG, MetalRacer posts a pic of Denise Milani...mmkay)?...maybe some other "flavor" of pie in F@H


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow Solaris, that's a lot of hardware, I'm jealous!
> Let's see if see if we can get Stanhemi cherry pie daily in WCG (I vote that every day Stanhemi gets top-3 in WCG, MetalRacer posts a pic of Denise Milani...mmkay)?...maybe some other "flavor" of pie in F@H



thanks man the other room has the server the mainframe and 6 other machines. what you dont see in this pic is to the left of the desk their is another PC to the right behind camera POV their is a box full of mother boards in processors. i just dont have PSU's or power cables to run them.  Their my machines. but for the duration they will be stans. im just borrowing their time for things like posting. they will run 24/7 for however long you need them we will get him cherry pie.


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

OTsolari quit smoking on the hardware.
just kidding I'm trying to quit but smoking as I type this.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 8, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

I am talking CHERRY pie: 






Top producer for our team for that day!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's all you need...and count me in for 2 threads ATM (C2DM P8600), I'll switch over the OCed X4 955 after the Chimp Challenge



updating now, thank you.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> 940BE now folding for stanhemi at 3.4ghz  will run my 5850 off and on in tandem ie sleeping at work etc ill run my setup



updating...



Solaris17 said:


> am2 should be ready by later tonight. i need to go out for a bit but its currently balencing on my case ready for install/first boot ill show you anyway.
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/882295776.jpg
> 
> ...



I would get lost in there  



HammerON said:


> Keeping you busy CP (and those others that are helping)!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/Capture043.jpg



had already added you 



mjkmike said:


> Soory I took soo long, keyboards all over the desk. I'm old and forget wich goes with what
> The 955 is on line and crunching for stan
> 
> Stan man you have to keep fighting. You fix things and with time you will fix this.



Thank you, updating.



HammerON said:


> Let's see if we can't get some cherry pie for stanhemi! That would be awesome - but Metalracer has to post the pictures



I'm aiming to get him to top 50 of all crunchers per day, what do you think?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

way to go guys  


Current Users crunching for stanhemi (86 Total Threads Altogether)
Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
(FIH) The Don - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
hat - Athlon II - 2 Threads Total
t77snapshot - Phenom II X4 920 - Penitum 4 - 6 Threads Total
mjkmike - Phenom II X6 1055T, i7 930, Phenom II 955 - 18 Threads Total
kieX - Core 2 Quad Q8400, Pentium E6300 - 6 Threads Total
Mindweaver - Core 2 Quad Q9550 - 4 Threads Total
Solaris17 - Core i5 750, Athlon X2 5400+, Intel Xeon Duo Core - 8 Threads Total
XZero450 - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
AlienIsGOD - Athlon II X2 240 - 2 Threads Total
Radical_Edward - Athlon 64 X2 6000+ - 2 Threads Total
HammerON - Core i7 - 8 Threads Total
[Ion] - C2DM P8600 - 2 Threads Total
crazyeyesreaper - Phenom II 940 - 4 Total Threads


Current Users Folding For stanhemi (4 Total Threads Altogether)
Solaris17 - 8600GT, 9800GX2 - 3 Threads Total
hat - 8800GTS - 1 Thread Total


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

> I'm aiming to get him to top 50 of all crunchers per day, what do you think?




How many points per day is that???


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> How many points per day is that???



According to this, about 38k PPD.  With this many threads I say totally possible.  I'm sure more people will join as well.  The next day or two his numbers should really start to jump as most people have joined today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

*By the way, big thanks for hat who came up with this idea if I'm not mistaken.  Truly a great idea and as you see it is having a remarkable outcome.  Big thanks to you buddy *


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

I think we have a good chance
Need some i7 980X's crunching for stanhemi
Any takers????????????????????

Thanks hat for the awesome idea


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I think we have a good chance
> Need some i7 980X's crunching for stanhemi
> Any takers????????????????????



What I need is to get my other i7 going. I haven't received the parts yet, a great and amazing member is doing me the favor of holding it for me a few more days till I can get the money.  Once it arrives I'll need a PSU to run just the CPU and stuff, the card uses hardly no power, don't even have a power connector.  I'll need PSU and a cooler for 1366.  I'll put that under his name as well.


----------



## HammerON (May 8, 2010)

Wish I could help you out, but I can't at this time


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Wish I could help you out, but I can't at this time



Not a problem bro, I can totally understand that.   You've done a lot for the team bro.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> By the way, big thanks for hat who came up with this idea if I'm not mistaken.  Truly a great idea and as you see it is having a remarkable outcome.  Big thanks to you buddy



Thanks for giving me credit; I'll admit I got a little irritated when I saw everyone giving you credit for my idea, but all that really matters to me is that Stan knows that we're thinking about him and showing him our support.


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2010)

I still want to send him stuff. I can't fold or crunch for him atm, so I want to contribute somehow.

Can you PM/email him and ask if he wants/needs anything? I know how boring extended hospital visits can get, does he want any games, books, anything to keep him occupied. Perhaps a couple of CDs? I am game to buy or send him anything, really. I just want to increase the quality of the guy's life in some way, to make this whole battle easier for him to cope with.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

hat said:


> Thanks for giving me credit; I'll admit I got a little irritated when I saw everyone giving you credit for my idea, but all that really matters to me is that Stan knows that we're thinking about him and showing him our support.



  I meant to give you the credit sooo much earlier bro, this thread just exploded and I kept forgetting.  But it's all yours dude 



Wile E said:


> I still want to send him stuff. I can't fold or crunch for him atm, so I want to contribute somehow.
> 
> Can you PM/email him and ask if he wants/needs anything? I know how boring extended hospital visits can get, does he want any games, books, anything to keep him occupied. Perhaps a couple of CDs? I am game to buy or send him anything, really. I just want to increase the quality of the guy's life in some way, to make this whole battle easier for him to cope with.



I'll send him a PM now, I'll put you in the message as well so you can see.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> *By the way, big thanks for hat who came up with this idea if I'm not mistaken.  Truly a great idea and as you see it is having a remarkable outcome.  Big thanks to you buddy *



Who's hat?............................*J/k hat!!lol*  

Great idea hat!


----------



## mjkmike (May 8, 2010)

It's like Indiana Jones, you just can't do enything without the HAT


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

lol CP you got it wrong bro.... im F@H for stanhemi  cpu and gpus

between the 940be and my 2 5850s im bouncing between 4-6 threads depending on my system needs


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol CP you got it wrong bro.... im F@H for stanhemi  cpu and gpus
> 
> between the 940be and my 2 5850s im bouncing between 4-6 threads depending on my system needs



Fixed, check it out to make sure it's fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

Well, the numbers will only get better, over 7k points on the first udpate.






What a perfect time to hit a milestone heh guys?  Just so happens stanley also hits his milestone of 1 million


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2010)

yea thats correct thanks CP


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

Heh, I like how it takes like 8 guys collectively to overpower D.Law


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

hat said:


> Heh, I like how it takes like 8 guys collectively to overpower D.Law



When Stanley's numbers get up to speed (about another day or so) you'll see a big difference.  However, D.law still gave us trouble and he's just one person


----------



## Mindweaver (May 9, 2010)

Great job guys numbers are really looking good!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2010)

good news remember that 5000= BE with the broken pins i fixed? (AM2 system) well i got it running!! and its really a 5200!! (someone told me it was a 5000 never botherd actually looking at the IHS) then i found out i had no wireless adapter...FAIL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2010)

man solaris when you fail its always when it could be a ridiculously happy moment.... i think lady luck hates you bro  but she hates me to this week alone i used all the luck ill get for the rest of my days  fullinfusion kantastic and others can attest to that lol


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

I would like to say thanks to the sister who helps are friend.
You must be an angel.


----------



## HammerON (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well, the numbers will only get better, over 7k points on the first udpate.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Capture047574.jpg
> 
> What a perfect time to hit a milestone heh guys?  Just so happens stanley also hits his milestone of 1 million
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100508/Capture048644.jpg



That is what I am talking about!!!

Sweet Cherry Pie

Way to go stanhemi
Hang in there man and get better~


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2010)

running it through prime again after messing with some ram settings. it passed before i got an hour and a half give or take into it then got bored. tommarrow ill grab and etho cable and hook it to my AM3 rig if i have one long enough and share the net connection. 






not bad for a pin repair. if all goes well tommarrow she'll be crunching.


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

heads up, just put my old ADMx2 on team stan.
18 threads gave me bad luck,20 threads is much luck.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> heads up, just put my old ADMx2 on team stan.
> 18 threads gave me bad luck,20 threads is much luck.



hell YA

team stan bringing the rain


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

there must be others that can help?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> heads up, just put my old ADMx2 on team stan.
> 18 threads gave me bad luck,20 threads is much luck.



updating 



mjkmike said:


> there must be others that can help?


I sure hope so.


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, I changed over to his account now. 


Any more news????


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Sorry about the delay, I changed over to his account now.
> 
> 
> Any more news????



Thank you.  Not yet bro, shot him another PM, no reply yet.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 9, 2010)

> mjkmike - Phenom II X6 1055T, i7 930, Phenom II 955, Athlon X2 - 20 Threads Total



Daaaaaaaamn I just noticed this! That is awesome mike!


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

Thanks
I would real realy like to see more big guns in this team.


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

@D.law dont't let this run without you!
soory my bad.
that was a little pushy.
please don't hit me with the ban stick mod'n god.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Daaaaaaaamn I just noticed this! That is awesome mike!



Hopefully soon I'll have another i7 coming, I'll still need a 1366 cooler (stock will do at least for now) and a PSU to run it, when I do it'll go under Stanley's name too!  That'll put it up to 16 threads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

If d.law and chomes combine a few rigs for stan, just imagine the numbers.   D.laws farm is just truly remarkable


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

@ everyone in the 101.
Think about crunching for stan.
you're numbers will be down but if we all do this everything stays the same.
I have no crunchers in my name, everything is for stan.
lets get him a great day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @ everyone in the 101.
> Think about crunching for stan.
> you're numbers will be down but if we all do this everything stays the same.
> I have no crunchers in my name, everything is for stan.
> lets get him a great day!



  Speaking of having no rigs under your name, me neither!  My AMD quad is going under his name too, I don't know why it just didn't hit me to do this before


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

another i7.
and i was looking forward to pie.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> another i7.
> and i was looking forward to pie.



Another i7?


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

did'nt just say you building one,waiting on a cooler?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> did'nt just say you building one,waiting on a cooler?



Oh yeah,    I don't have it yet, a great member of this team is doing me the huge favor of holding it for me about another 4-5 days till I come up with the money.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully soon I'll have another i7 coming, I'll still need a 1366 cooler (stock will do at least for now) and a PSU to run it, when I do it'll go under Stanley's name too!  That'll put it up to 16 threads.



freaksavior has one stock cooler FS, and I'm sure Paulieg would send you a stock cooler for the cost of shipping if not


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

n-ster said:


> freaksavior has one stock cooler FS, and I'm sure Paulieg would send you a stock cooler for the cost of shipping if not



I have to ask him, not sure if he does.  If he has one I'll get it from him since he's shipping to me anyways.

If not I'll contact FS.  Thanks dude


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

Bye the Bye Happy mothers day to all the mothers in the team.


----------



## n-ster (May 9, 2010)

Paulieg has MANY stock coolers, that is for sure


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Paulieg has MANY stock coolers, that is for sure



Guess I gotta PM him then   Thanks.


----------



## mjkmike (May 9, 2010)

must go, please don't lagh you're heads of but all my rigs are running on one roket inernet stick.
must put the stick in one rig at a time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Paulieg has MANY stock coolers, that is for sure





mjkmike said:


> must go, please don't lagh you're heads of but all my rigs are running on one roket inernet stick.
> must put the stick in one rig at a time.



Laugh?  Are you kidding?  That's dedication right there bro


----------



## PaulieG (May 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guess I gotta PM him then   Thanks.



I got you covered CP. I have a "graveyard" full of them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I got you covered CP. I have a "graveyard" full of them.



Thanks Paul, let me know if you want a few bucks for it or for the slightly higher shipping cost (i assume since the package might need to be a bit bigger)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2010)

if you didnt live that far away i had a Xiggy DK you could get for cheapo CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> if you didnt live that far away i had a Xiggy DK you could get for cheapo CP



Sucks 

At least Paulieg is gonna include a stock cooler in his package, as long as it's crunching I'm happy, however, I'll get something better shortly after it's running.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2010)

friend said i could have a broken usb wireless dongle....i took it. installed correct drivers. installed WCG and got to it....scratch up another 2 threads because stans got my 5200+.






LOL just found a OEM asus dell board with a 775 P4 in it!! I need a cooler STAT and MOAR DESK SPACE!! brb no fundage gonna cut a tree down and make my own table.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> friend said i could have a broken usb wireless dongle....i took it. installed correct drivers. installed WCG and got to it....scratch up another 2 threads because stans got my 5200+.
> 
> http://www.solarisutilitydvd.com/pubimg/pubimg/2145110634.png
> 
> LOL just found a OEM asus dell board with a 775 P4 in it!! I need a cooler STAT and MOAR DESK SPACE!! brb no fundage gonna cut a tree down and make my own table.



updated, way to go sol


----------



## hat (May 9, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> must go, please don't lagh you're heads of but all my rigs are running on one roket inernet stick.
> must put the stick in one rig at a time.



Why not get a wireless router and a bunch of cheap adaptors?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2010)

hat said:


> Why not get a wireless router and a bunch of cheap adaptors?



why buy anything? if the mobos have dual ethernet link them together and allow internet connection sharing on them all!!!! SCORE


----------



## Nick259 (May 9, 2010)

If you can PM me the details i'll put my phenom x4 B50 @ 3.2ghz (unlocked 550) to the task. Always feels good to do things for others, especially at this time as my best friend's mother is dying of cancer. I never was selfish but this is a time where i'm trying to be as selfless as possible. 

I'll be fitting a vendetta 2 to replace the stock cooler so I should be able to do some overclocking. However, i'm having to trade my OCZ Reaper's 2x2gb 1066mhz for my bro's corsair xms2 2x2gb 800mhz as the reapers have a heatpipe that prevents me from fitting the cooler. Will I notice much of a difference in general tasks and gaming?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> If you can PM me the details i'll put my phenom x4 B50 @ 3.2ghz (unlocked 550) to the task.



pmd

EDIT: come on with nick onboard we only need 2 more threads to reach 100 and 3 more to break it!!!

ill try to find a creative way to mount the other xeon so i can use the other seocket on the mobo (no mounting bracket for second socket) which will add 2 more threads..OMg i can switch over the mainframe too!! which is a dual core opty.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> If you can PM me the details i'll put my phenom x4 B50 @ 3.2ghz (unlocked 550) to the task. Always feels good to do things for others, especially at this time as my best friend's mother is dying of cancer. I never was selfish but this is a time where i'm trying to be as selfless as possible.
> 
> I'll be fitting a vendetta 2 to replace the stock cooler so I should be able to do some overclocking. However, i'm having to trade my OCZ Reaper's 2x2gb 1066mhz for my bro's corsair xms2 2x2gb 800mhz as the reapers have a heatpipe that prevents me from fitting the cooler. Will I notice much of a difference in general tasks and gaming?



negative and the XMS sticks should easily push 1066.


----------



## Nick259 (May 9, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> negative and the XMS sticks should easily push 1066.



I'm not too sure. They're the CAS5 version which are renound for bad overclocking


----------



## Nick259 (May 9, 2010)

Is there a way to switch to stans account without loosing my current WU progress?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2010)

dont think so


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 9, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> Is there a way to switch to stans account without loosing my current WU progress?


You have to Update the project, then detach from the project.  All "in progress" and already downloaded tasks will be lost.  It will download new tasks under the new username.


You don't have me on the list. 

*FordGT90Concept* - 2 x Xeon E5310 - *8* Threads Total


My other systems aren't running BOINC enough to bother change them over.  It would mean like a weeks worth of work lost in the process.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You have to Update the project, then detatch.  All in progress and already downloaded tasks will be lost.  It will download new tasks under the new username.
> 
> 
> You don't have me on the list.
> ...



Sorry bro, adding you now


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

If I didn't screw up my math, we have 102 total threds under stans name


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 9, 2010)

insane


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 9, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> insane



I'm assuming his numbers have to climb a lot soon.  with that many threads he should easily at least double d.law let's say which is our top producer without including what we are doing for stanley.  I wanna see him hit like 35-40k a day, that'll really put a damn smile on my face


----------



## mjkmike (May 10, 2010)

@ chiken you say you have 12 threads in the OT.
only see an i7.
did we forget to post the 965?


----------



## neoreif (May 10, 2010)

@ CP: please add my Q9650 to the list so as just to keep the inventory updated! Thanks!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hopefully soon I'll have another i7 coming, I'll still need a 1366 cooler (stock will do at least for now) and a PSU to run it, when I do it'll go under Stanley's name too!  That'll put it up to 16 threads.



Sweet! 

I'm still trying to get my Phenom 9950 up for stan, but the damn MSI board wont recognize my IDE hdd/optical drives.:shadedshu  I tried the usual jumper settings, another cable, switching drives, cmos reset, I cant find the boot sequence or boot priority menu in the bios.....it's driving me noodles.


----------



## xrealm20 (May 10, 2010)

hey cp - send me a PM, I'll move my new benchrig (ph II x4) to crunch for Stan...


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'm still trying to get my Phenom 9950 up for stan, but the damn MSI board wont recognize my IDE hdd/optical drives.:shadedshu  I tried the usual jumper settings, another cable, switching drives, cmos reset, I cant find the boot sequence or boot priority menu in the bios.....it's driving me noodles.



dude!!!! i had this same problem on my current 5400+ box!!! its an MSI 785GTM-E45 i had to set the jumpers manually to master and slave no jumpers and cable select didnt work. also having one on master and the other on CS and vs vis didnt work either. it was incredably annoying. you have to kin of trick it though...boot it with one setting go into bios shut it down switch jumpers boot again.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 10, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> dude!!!! i had this same problem on my current 5400+ box!!! its an MSI 785GTM-E45 i had to set the jumpers manually to master and slave no jumpers and cable select didnt work. also having one on master and the other on CS and vs vis didnt work either. it was incredably annoying. you have to kin of trick it though...boot it with one setting go into bios shut it down switch jumpers boot again.



Yeah I tried setting the jump on master/slave for the hdd and still nothing. but your board probably has a boot menu that is easier to find, this mobo is a tad older- MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I tried setting the jump on master/slave for the hdd and still nothing. but your board probably has a boot menu that is easier to find, this mobo is a tad older- MSI K9N2 SLI Platinum.



idk my boot menu is easy but i couldnt get the bios to even detect the drives.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 10, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> idk my boot menu is easy but i couldnt get the bios to even detect the drives.



wait so you never resolved the issue?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> wait so you never resolved the issue?



no i got it. its crunching now it just took a few days i had to get a little violent and started to make threats. honestly i switched the jumpers around like 500 times and one boot it just worked. i couldnt actually find a reason why it did and why it didnt to begin with. just got lucky i guess.



While thats t77's sich is bad one thing i do like about the last few pages is that it seems like CP might be slowely falling behind on updates. were keeping him busy!


----------



## mjkmike (May 10, 2010)

I think he is seeping.
As a cruncher and web wiz guy you should know that magic thigs come in you're sleep.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I think he is seeping.
> As a cruncher and web wiz guy you should know that magic thigs come in you're sleep.



they do your right.


----------



## mjkmike (May 10, 2010)

I should tell you.
I like my internet as it is.
If by bad luck only one must pay.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 10, 2010)

mjkmike, are you drunk or something?


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2010)

Hey, he contributes alot here, so who cares? xD


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 10, 2010)

I don't, I was just wondering. 

I enjoy a tasty beverage or two myself now and again. I'm rather sure CP was on the end of a very drunk PM session.


----------



## mjkmike (May 10, 2010)

@ radical yes I am very drunk!


----------



## mjkmike (May 10, 2010)

@ n-ster he has a point.
logging off bye.


----------



## n-ster (May 10, 2010)

ahhh, worse than drunk posting at TPU is Facebook drunk comments lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

n-ster said:


> ahhh, worse than drunk posting at TPU is Facebook drunk comments lol



the best one iv seen was The mailman vs kurgan shit was halarious.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2010)

link ? lol


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> link ? lol



i cant find my SS it was deleted but it went like this. someone said that kurgan was good at BC2. at which point i bealive it was TMM replied (drunk) "BS id rape kurgans shit come on kurgan me and u my server right now"

it was halarious. he got a 24hr vacation.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2010)

roflmfao man i miss to much fun stuff solaris i appoint you the SS taker of  funny shit  

more on topic 940be is back to folding so is 1 5850 for 3 threads currently


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> roflmfao man i miss to much fun stuff solaris i appoint you the SS taker of  funny shit
> 
> more on topic 940be is back to folding so is 1 5850 for 3 threads currently



nice man!! i gotta figure out whats going on with my 5400 system. its rebooting by itself every 4 hours or so. it auto starts WCG and turns in work. but i think my PSU is too under powered (200-250w) or one of my sticks of ram is bad  i has sad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2010)

well in another week or 2 ill have my rig running and ill have a 790gx board with 4gigs Gskill DDR2 6400 and vista 64 up for grabs as a combo its a bit late for this but if u need some ram a cheap board etc keep me in mind haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Actually the i7 is no longer coming my way, I opted for a 1090t/CH IV combo.  I know it's not as much power, but I'll benefit from it much more.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Guys, we were just 7 spots out of the top 50 for stan.  D.law was right behind him overall for today.  great job guys, hopefully we'll be in the top 50 with stan soon


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

o my i just got x6 support for my AM3 msi board....i guess its about time to buy a thuban...ill review it...then crunch...mostly want to crunch ill use review as an excuse to get one 

EDIT: $200 damn...might hold off for a bit need to get the xeon for my main machine first...then thuban///ill look to stop gap with a quad....maybe get one of those 720's and unlock it.

EDIT2::






managed to catch a GX2 between units (once it loads one the window clears and you cant veiw history) so far its done 539 units for stan and has just booted up the 40th. tommarrow ill work on clocking the AMD machines and cards to squeeze a little more out. time for bed keep it up guys GREAT JOB. and im sure i speak for CP when i say thnx.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> o my i just got x6 support for my AM3 msi board....i guess its about time to buy a thuban...ill review it...then crunch...mostly want to crunch ill use review as an excuse to get one
> 
> EDIT: $200 damn...might hold off for a bit need to get the xeon for my main machine first...then thuban///ill look to stop gap with a quad....maybe get one of those 720's and unlock it.
> 
> ...



You sure do bro  Thanks for your help.


----------



## D.Law (May 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> When Stanley's numbers get up to speed (about another day or so) you'll see a big difference.  However, D.law still gave us trouble and he's just one person



CP: Hah... I am still giving trouble against 8 ppl  







my output's gonna drop a bit next week for a month while my 980X goes on roadshow for the whole month... 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
| Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #4 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #5 - 2 x Xeon E5420 |
| Cruncher #6 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #7 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #8 - Core i7-870 | Cruncher #9 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #10 - Core i5-750 |
| Cruncher #11 - Core i5-650 | Cruncher #12 - C2Q 9450 | Cruncher #13 - C2Q 9400 |

Total Threads - 92





Proudly Crunching for TPU!!!​


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 10, 2010)

holy shiznit


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2010)

just got the AMD's clocked. up. will work on the cards in a sec. but i gotta run and install windows on another system.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

D.Law said:


> CP: Hah... I am still giving trouble against 8 ppl
> 
> 
> http://gio.com.my/TPU/PIE/2010-05-11.png
> ...


Yeah bro, truly impressive bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 10, 2010)

Guys, I was contacted by a member who received a message from Stanley and he really isn't looking good at all.  I won't go into details till I hear further news, but just wanted to let everyone know.  Let's crunch harder than ever folks,


----------



## dhoshaw (May 11, 2010)

I've got all cores of my Q9550 crunching 100% for Stanley.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> I've got all cores of my Q9550 crunching 100% for Stanley.



my i7 and amd quad are crunching at 100% for him as well


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 11, 2010)

I'll keep the 240 in his name as long as needed.  Should have my X6 in a month or 2 and then i can put the C2Q in his name as well


----------



## n-ster (May 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I was contacted by a member who received a message from Stanley and he really isn't looking good at all.  I won't go into details till I hear further news, but just wanted to let everyone know.  Let's crunch harder than ever folks,



If you can get info of his whereabouts, I could probably go see him and give him a get well card, and see if I can help another way... lmk


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I was contacted by a member who received a message from Stanley and he really isn't looking good at all.  I won't go into details till I hear further news, but just wanted to let everyone know.  Let's crunch harder than ever folks,




but thanks for giving the message


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info CP. 

I'm sorry to hear about Stanley's condition, I hope it improves soon. 

Currently my Athlon X2 (2.7Ghz) is crunching for him, and I'll have another Athlon X2 at 2.8Ghz crunching on Friday for him for about a week or so before it's owner comes and get's it.


----------



## hat (May 11, 2010)

Aren't the doctors doing stuff for him? I thought he was waiting for a surgery...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

n-ster said:


> If you can get info of his whereabouts, I could probably go see him and give him a get well card, and see if I can help another way... lmk



I don't think he will be around a PC very much to give me this info.  I have un replied messages from him.



(FIH) The Don said:


> but thanks for giving the message



No problem bro.


Radical_Edward said:


> Thanks for the info CP.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Stanley's condition, I hope it improves soon.
> 
> Currently my Athlon X2 (2.7Ghz) is crunching for him, and I'll have another Athlon X2 at 2.8Ghz crunching on Friday for him for about a week or so before it's owner comes and get's it.



updating if not already added, thank you.



hat said:


> Aren't the doctors doing stuff for him? I thought he was waiting for a surgery...


This is really looking like Loonyms case (Jon).  better to treat the pain and not the problem.  Unless this info is not accurate, which I would not think somebody would mess around like that, or some sort of miracle comes along which I am hoping for, doesn't seem like his condition will be getting much better.  I really really really hope I'm wrong on this, but according to the info passed on, he's been deteriorating non stop.


----------



## n-ster (May 11, 2010)

I'll try to get info from acid888*, you try to get it from the person who PMed you the recent details... A full name or phone number or address or anything can help me find him


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is really looking like Loonyms case (Jon).  better to treat the pain and not the problem.  Unless this info is not accurate, which I would not think somebody would mess around like that, or some sort of miracle comes along which I am hoping for, doesn't seem like his condition will be getting much better.  I really really really hope I'm wrong on this, but according to the info passed on, he's been deteriorating non stop.





its funny that were able to put people in space and walk around on the moon, but shit like that we still haven figured out how ot get rid of :shadedshu

i will, not that i do it alot, say a prayer for him, 

and yes, its better to make it painless than keep on trying if there really is no way back, which i dont hope


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'll try to get info from acid888*, you try to get it from the person who PMed you the recent details... A full name or phone number or address or anything can help me find him



I have already PM'ed that person back, waiting on reply.  Keep us posted, thanks.


(FIH) The Don said:


> its funny that were able to put people in space and walk around on the moon, but shit like that we still haven figured out how ot get rid of :shadedshu
> 
> i will, not that i do it alot, say a prayer for him,
> 
> and yes, its better to make it painless than keep on trying if there really is no way back, which i dont hope


Yep, I agree.


----------



## hat (May 11, 2010)

Wow man, I havn't felt like this in a while... feels like I'm losing a family member...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

hat said:


> Wow man, I havn't felt like this in a while... feels like I'm losing a family member...



Same here dude, it's just bothering me


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, this is making me sad. I recently lost my Grandfather to liver cancer and I'm still having issues with it. Now this is making me even more depressed. I really really hope Stanley's health improves soon. Although I'm glad to hear they are helping him with the pain. I'm sure it must be unbearable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, this is making me sad. I recently lost my Grandfather to liver cancer and I'm still having issues with it. Now this is making me even more depressed. I really really hope Stanley's health improves soon. Although I'm glad to hear they are helping him with the pain. I'm sure it must be unbearable.



Yeah man, although not a family member, we went through loonym not long ago and that was really touching.  The whole fundraiser and then his letter to us.  Shortly after his passing, it was pretty bad.  I really felt moved by that.  Hopefully we won't be going through the same with Stanley


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2010)

I remember when I started crunching this time last year, stanhemi was one that really helped me. He was crunching some serious numbers...
I think it is really cool that we can once again raise his numbers in his honor

I can't wait for this ChimPowerUp contest to get done so I can dedicate a couple more i7's to this cause~


----------



## n-ster (May 11, 2010)

I prefer to not even think the worst, for I also went through many family and friend deaths... This puts water to my eyes  I really feel feel for him and his family and friends... I hope my i7 comes soon


----------



## Solaris17 (May 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its funny that were able to put people in space and walk around on the moon, but shit like that we still haven figured out how ot get rid of :shadedshu
> 
> i will, not that i do it alot, say a prayer for him,
> 
> and yes, its better to make it painless than keep on trying if there really is no way back, which i dont hope



me to bro. not like this is a religious debate but im agnostic. but if he is out their I asked him to help stan for whatever it was worth.


----------



## [Ion] (May 11, 2010)

OK, I'm pulling the X4 955 off of F@H and putting it on WCG for stanhemi, add it to the OP please CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 11, 2010)

Ion, I'll update when I get home Bro.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 11, 2010)

Alright everyone, I finally got my 9950 rig working and back online! but this time crunching for stan @90% 14/7 

CP- add *4* more threads to my name, thanks!


----------



## blkhogan (May 11, 2010)

Were putting Stan on a lot of peoples "hit" list. I love it. 
Add my AMD 805 to his list. All 4 cores crunchin for my man Stan.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 11, 2010)

stanhemi passes 1,100,000


----------



## t77snapshot (May 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> stanhemi passes 1,100,000



Wow! 100,000 in just 3 days


----------



## Solaris17 (May 11, 2010)

moar points!


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is really looking like Loonyms case (Jon).  better to treat the pain and not the problem.  Unless this info is not accurate, which I would not think somebody would mess around like that, or some sort of miracle comes along which I am hoping for, doesn't seem like his condition will be getting much better.  I really really really hope I'm wrong on this, but according to the info passed on, he's been deteriorating non stop.



Is it cancer? Generally with a mass on the thyroid gland, both the thyroid and the mass are taken out. I'm wondering why they aren't doing the surgery as soon as possible?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> Is it cancer? Generally with a mass on the thyroid gland, both the thyroid and the mass are taken out. I'm wondering why they aren't doing the surgery as soon as possible?



Not sure, according to what he said until the mass did not reduce a bit they couldn't commence surgery.




UPDATING THE LIST FOR EVERYONE WHO ADDED CORES


----------



## Mindweaver (May 12, 2010)

@CP

I just added an E8400 @ 4Ghz!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2010)

my 940BE is no longer F@H smp client has now failed to send in 5 work units im shutting it down as it cant contact the server.. GPU is still running strong 70 units completed and counting


----------



## aCid888* (May 12, 2010)

I added 4 cores a while ago, can I get included on the list?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I added 4 cores a while ago, can I get included on the list?



What CPu was it?  I'll add you as soon as I know what CPu it is 



Mindweaver said:


> @CP
> 
> I just added an E8400 @ 4Ghz!



Adding now, thanks.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> stanhemi passes 1,100,000





t77snapshot said:


> Wow! 100,000 in just 3 days



That's epic, the best I've ever gotten in one day was 16k (and I've only gotten over 10k a couple times)

Crunch on, let's get Stanhemi to 2 million+!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's epic, the best I've ever gotten in one day was 16k (and I've only gotten over 10k a couple times)
> 
> Crunch on, let's get Stanhemi to 2 million+!



That's my goal, 2 million


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's my goal, 2 million



At the rate we're going, it should be a bit under a month (let's see if we can do it by June 1st!)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> At the rate we're going, it should be a bit under a month (let's see if we can do it by June 1st!)



Let's go for it


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2010)

Ima take a break from my personal crunching and put the Q9450 in his name too.....


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Ima take a break from my personal crunching and put the Q9450 in his name too.....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2010)

@ CP, update the list for me when u can plz..


----------



## aCid888* (May 12, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Cool chip you have there aCid (never seen an ES AMD in the hands of a someone who isn't a professional reviewer), how does it OC?


----------



## aCid888* (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. 


It is in fact the 945ES "BE", unlocked multi unlike the retail ones but shows up as TWKR for some reason. 

On the OC side of things, it used to be about as good as the 955BE....but recently I've been having a lot of trouble with it, look in my SysSpecs for its previous clocks compared to now.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

its the allmighty TWKR  those are monsters under ln2


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

List updated, thanks to all of you


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

Guys, my i7 does not want to get going on BOINC, for some reason no tasks, no projects show attached, nothing.  I gotta hit the sack, I'll deal with this later, god knows when was the last time it crunched, I just noticed now.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, my i7 does not want to get going on BOINC, for some reason no tasks, no projects show attached, nothing.  I gotta hit the sack, I'll deal with this later, god knows when was the last time it crunched, I just noticed now.



Try rebooting, if that doesn't work, uninstall and reinstall BOINC


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Try rebooting, if that doesn't work, uninstall and reinstall BOINC



done that already, reinstalled with different versions as well.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> done that already, reinstalled with different versions as well.



Hmm, that's perplexing, maybe it needs a Windows reinstall?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

Well, stanhemi and also d.law made it to top 50 of all crunchers yesterday 

Awesome job fellas


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Woot! GO STANHEMI!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

I noticed stan popped to see our progress, did he reply to your pm's CP?


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

Saw that too, but he didn't answer any of them


----------



## stanhemi (May 12, 2010)

sorry for not having answered earlier, I'm having the surgery later in the day, I could not reply before 2-3 days after.My condition is stable now and I hope that the chemotherapy will stop the progression for some time.I also learned that my larynx and 1 lunge are affected.

Guys your crunshing so hard for me wow,i just cant believe it.Thanks you all

stan


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2010)

I'll be praying for you Stanley. You WILL beat this.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> sorry for not having answered earlier, I'm having the surgery later in the day, I could not reply before 2-3 days after.My condition is stable now and I hope that the chemotherapy will stop the progression for some time.I also learned that my larynx and 1 lunge are affected.
> 
> Guys your crunshing so hard for me wow,i just cant believe it.Thanks you all
> 
> stan



Best of luck Stan, I wish you a rapid recovery


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'll be praying for you Stanley. You WILL beat this.



+1


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> This is a great contribution to stanhemi and I am very sorry to here the news. I hope you get better stan and I will keep you in my prayers.



pm sent and i agree 100%


----------



## blkhogan (May 12, 2010)

Hang in there Stan. Our thoughts and prayers are with you brother. Having a strong mind and spirit will help you greatly during your fight, keep the faith. You need anything you let us know. 

edit: I switched a 965BE over to Stan this morning. His situation warrants cpu time over my personal gain right now.


----------



## Black Panther (May 12, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Stanhemi. I'm full of hope that you'll be recovering soon.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> sorry for not having answered earlier, I'm having the surgery later in the day, I could not reply before 2-3 days after.My condition is stable now and I hope that the chemotherapy will stop the progression for some time.I also learned that my larynx and 1 lunge are affected.
> 
> Guys your crunshing so hard for me wow,i just cant believe it.Thanks you all
> 
> stan





Radical_Edward said:


> I'll be praying for you Stanley. You WILL beat this.





(FIH) The Don said:


> +1



+100 Best wishes and prayers for you stan, god is on your side bro!


----------



## NastyHabits (May 12, 2010)

Just read this thread for the first time.  I'll be switching my crunching machine to his name when I get home.

Best of luck to Stanhemi.  We're all behind you.


----------



## Black Panther (May 12, 2010)

Take courage Stanhemi, the partner of my husband's brother had a malignant tumour in her neck and it was successfully removed 3 years ago. She was in a very bad condition then but the only inconvenience for her now is having to take a daily thyroxine pill. 

Believe you can do it, too. If you keep your hopes up high and believe you have the power to overcome the trouble, _you WILL BE ABLE to do it!_


----------



## hat (May 12, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> sorry for not having answered earlier, I'm having the surgery later in the day, I could not reply before 2-3 days after.My condition is stable now and I hope that the chemotherapy will stop the progression for some time.I also learned that my larynx and 1 lunge are affected.
> 
> Guys your crunshing so hard for me wow,i just cant believe it.Thanks you all
> 
> stan



Well, that's some bittersweet news. It looks like your starting to get a bit better, but you now have a problem in two more areas...

Well, who knows how long that's been there? If you're stabilizing, you're getting better, so hang in there man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> sorry for not having answered earlier, I'm having the surgery later in the day, I could not reply before 2-3 days after.My condition is stable now and I hope that the chemotherapy will stop the progression for some time.I also learned that my larynx and 1 lunge are affected.
> 
> Guys your crunshing so hard for me wow,i just cant believe it.Thanks you all
> 
> stan


Best of luck dude in your surgery dude, we are with you on your side.  The side is a bit far away, but we are there   Please post back as soon as you are able to and let us know how things are.  keep you head and hopes high, you'll overcome this.  TPU is counting on you buddy, don't disappoint us 



blkhogan said:


> Hang in there Stan. Our thoughts and prayers are with you brother. Having a strong mind and spirit will help you greatly during your fight, keep the faith. You need anything you let us know.
> 
> edit: I switched a 965BE over to Stan this morning. His situation warrants cpu time over my personal gain right now.



Updating the list.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 12, 2010)

MY G/F rig is down for a few days... I think im havin PSU issues.  Oh well time to replace it and get a beefier unit for my upcoming Thuban X6.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> MY G/F rig is down for a few days... I think im havin PSU issues.  Oh well time to replace it and get a beefier unit for my upcoming Thuban X6.



That works 

Later tonight I'm going to see if I can figure out why BOINC doesn't want to work on my i7's rig.  It just stopped all of the sudden, one boot to the other.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

check your oc settings,


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> check your oc settings,



Naw, it's fine.  I uninstall it and reboot.  When i Install fresh again it's not taking me through the setup, it just installs and says "launch boinc manager"
whether I do, or dont it wont work.  It never asks me to attach to a project, WTF!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

thats just weird:S


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats just weird:S



Yep, it happened to me a while back and reinstalling it fixed it, but I've already done so like 20 times, without exaggeration.  It's frustrating!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

hmmm then i guess you'll have to do a reinstall, though i dont think thatwill solve the problem, but it might just be


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hmmm then i guess you'll have to do a reinstall, though i dont think thatwill solve the problem, but it might just be



I already did, like 20 times I even deleted a BOINC folder before installing that was not removed during installation, still a no go.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

i meant whinedows XD

my bad


----------



## KieX (May 12, 2010)

@ Chicken Patty.. try setting the Program Data folder somewhere else during installation. Solved prob I had once, not sure if it'll work for you.. but if all else fails it's worth a try


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> @ Chicken Patty.. try setting the Program Data folder somewhere else during installation. Solved prob I had once, not sure if it'll work for you.. but if all else fails it's worth a try



I'll give that a shot, if not it's time to reinstall windows


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2010)

its not that it takes long to install windows, its all those frekkin updates and other things :shadedshu


----------



## KieX (May 13, 2010)

Bummer! Seems quite radical to reinstall OS though

EDIT:
Try the manual method: http://www.unitedboinc.com/en/boinc-info/56-info/179-boinc-weak-account-key
Filename: account_www.worldcommunitygrid.org
Project URL: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
Weak Account Key: (log in to your profile page in WCG)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> Bummer! Seems quite radical to reinstall OS though
> 
> EDIT:
> Try the manual method: http://www.unitedboinc.com/en/boinc-info/56-info/179-boinc-weak-account-key
> ...



if no go, i'll give that a shot.


----------



## blkhogan (May 13, 2010)

I had that same problem a few weeks ago. Tried a fresh install of BIONIC, didnt fix it. I changed the destination folder to one of my other drives, worked fine after that. Im glad Im not the only one that has strange problems with the program. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> if no go, i'll give that a shot.



Bro, uninstall boinc then manually delete all the files and then clean your registry manually. 

Folders to delete 
%ProgramData%\*Boinc\*
%AllUsersProfile%\Application Data\*BOINC\*

That should do it bro! 

*@Stanhemi*
You can do it brotha! If you need anything just remember we are only a post away!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Bro, uninstall boinc then manually delete all the files and then clean your registry manually.
> 
> Folders to delete
> %ProgramData%\*Boinc\*
> ...



I got one of them, not the other one.  I'll try that later, I still haven't fucked with it anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

Again top 50 for two of our top members 


Stan came in 42nd so far for the day and d.law in 49th.

Interesting things to point out, stan just edged RAMMIE 

Also stan and d.law, edged three of the bigger crunchers from XS in 54th,55th, and 56th place.  Great job guys, keep it coming


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 13, 2010)

i7 back up for stan   I just used a older version of BOINC and it took me to the project setup screen during installation.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2010)

never give up


----------



## overclocking101 (May 13, 2010)

how do you start crunching in someone elses name?? i cant find a place to switch usernames??


----------



## HammerON (May 13, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> how do you start crunching in someone elses name?? i cant find a place to switch usernames??



PM sent
Hope it helps


----------



## Mindweaver (May 14, 2010)

I just added a E2180 @ 100%!  

Stanley hurry up and get better brother cause we miss you!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 14, 2010)

List updated.


Again our two guys in the top 50   Top 25 would be sooooo sweet!!!


----------



## hat (May 15, 2010)

Any news on stanhemi's current condition?


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

hat said:


> Any news on stanhemi's current condition?



I would like to know as well...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

None as of yet guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2010)

if he went for sugery in the condition he went in. he will probably be in the hospital for a few days until hes stable before they let him go. lets just give it some mroe time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> if he went for sugery in the condition he went in. he will probably be in the hospital for a few days until hes stable before they let him go. lets just give it some mroe time.



Yep, He never got back to my PM's, I'm sure he'll pop in when he can.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 15, 2010)

still folding for Stanhemi im up to 93 units so far


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100515/stan.jpg
> 
> still folding for Stanhemi im up to 93 units so far



I still got both of my rigs crunching for him as well


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 15, 2010)

well the cpu F@H client crapped out keeps giving server connection errors and wont turn in work. so i gave up shut it down now im running on my 5850 as a single card i can afford to run 24/7 lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

stan came in 42nd, and d.law just out of the top 50.  Anyways, great job guys


----------



## mjkmike (May 15, 2010)

That is great


----------



## mjkmike (May 15, 2010)

has anyone posted his wcg badges?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2010)

like this?


----------



## mjkmike (May 15, 2010)

Yes like that.
Thanks


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

60.000


----------



## vaiopup (May 15, 2010)

Hi guys

If someone can email me the login I will find a core or two.

vaioman@gmail.com


----------



## vaiopup (May 15, 2010)

Bump cos as of tonight I will be away from rigs for two days-----wanna get it done 

Edit: Nevermind....I am gonna improvise


----------



## hat (May 15, 2010)

I'm gonna switch my WCG over to F@H as an experiment... I want to see what my AII can do.


----------



## vaiopup (May 15, 2010)

New user setup.......

"Crunching for Stan"

Will try to rustle a few results to the cause


----------



## hat (May 15, 2010)

We were just crunching under Stanhemi's name, not making a new user.


----------



## n-ster (May 15, 2010)

give him the info then


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

Hey Pup,

PM Sent


----------



## Sport (May 15, 2010)

CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials


----------



## t77snapshot (May 15, 2010)

Sport said:


> CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials



That would be amazing! thank you Sport


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2010)

Sport said:


> CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials



Thanks buddy 

PM sent!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 15, 2010)

Sport said:


> CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 15, 2010)

Sport said:


> CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials



WOW..THNX!!!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 15, 2010)

Sport said:


> CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials



Thank you!


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2010)

Sport said:


> CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials



Awesome - many thanks


----------



## rwillis (May 16, 2010)

Hey Patty  - I'm in as well, please PM the info.


Rick

Should have added....... followed Sport over here.........


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

Thank you Rick...


I'm passing the info Amongst Team 'Serious Crunchers'..I personally, will submit 15 cores


one question I keep hearing is "HOW do I..." 

Answer.... in Boinc advanced; detach WCG then reattach using the credentials for Stan ...and you are in ...I've done this and it works!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

rwillis said:


> Hey Patty  - I'm in as well, please PM the info.
> 
> 
> Rick
> ...



Nice to see you again dude, looks like some of the ol BC's are dropping in, thanks a lot guys.  Glad to see you'll around here again 


Sport said:


> Thank you Rick...
> 
> 
> I'm passing the info Amongst Team 'Serious Crunchers'..I personally, will submit 15 cores
> ...





Let me know what you have crunching for him and I will add you to the list please


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

Thank you Rick...I've PMed you the credentials...they are case sensitive....


I've contacted SeriousCrunchers and we will help !

one question I keep getting is "How do I.."

in Boinc Advanced , Detach from WCG then Reattach using Stan's credentials..again they are case sensitive ....personally I'll set up 15 Cores, plus whatever my fellow SCers decide to contribute!!!!

Tried to delete this double post ....but couldn't....sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

Sport,

Thanks a lot for everything you are doing out of here and behind the scenes bro.


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sport,
> 
> Thanks a lot for everything you are doing out of here and behind the scenes bro.



Not a problem .....perhaps when my time comes that I need some help....

When I get all machines transfered I'll have :

2 each Phenom Quads running 4X2.6

1 AMD Athy dually 2X2.3

6 each P4  2.8> 3.4 some acting as duallies; some not

once PV jail is full I personally should be able to give 8K/day


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

Sport said:


> Not a problem .....perhaps when my time comes that I need some help....
> 
> When I get all machines transfered I'll have :
> 
> ...



  Let me know once you transfer them over bro


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

They are up now....progress should show in the morning!!!!

I'll commit 8K+ / day from my personal machines in Stan's name


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

from info I'm getting at home forum (SC.net)....Stans account should be looking pretty well as PV Jail fills ....by Monday he should be posting some awesome numbers


----------



## t77snapshot (May 16, 2010)

Sport said:


> from info I'm getting at home forum (SC.net)....Stans account should be looking pretty well as PV Jail fills ....by Monday he should be posting some awesome numbers


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

Thanks sport, updating the list now.  As you confirm rigs been switched over let me know so i can add to the OP.


152 threads so far listed


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

****UPDATE FROM STAN****
Certain part of this message was just a bit hard for me to digest right away.



*"I had my operation Wednesday after noon,but now I don't feel very well .the mass was removed completly but unfortunately my larynx my lung are infected too.no surgery for this my friend.i choose to try some experimental chemotherapie for this.the degree of progression is classified stage 4 I hope Chemotherapy Will give me more time to be able to be with my family,I'm not ready to go now.

i'm going home next monday if everything goes well and i give you more news when i'm home.

thanks to all of you for your support and a special thanks to the base campers .

thanks chicken patty

stan"*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2010)

Awww man. Hang in there Stan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

Really hope the best for him.  Hopefully he'll feel a bit better being back home and away from that hospital environment.  Also, hopefully his treatment works and he's back to himself soon!


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 16, 2010)

Best of wishes to Stanley. I hope the new treatment works. I may have never met him, but this is making me sadder than when my uncle died of lung cancer...


----------



## Nick259 (May 16, 2010)

Best wishes stan, you crunched for a good cause and hopefully you're seeing some of the benefits of it now. I hope the experimental chemotherapie goes well.

On another note i'll be upgrading my rig soon as I won a Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P (AMD DDR3) on ebay for £28. The seller couldn't install an OS on his machine without it crashing on installation but could boot linux fine from a cd. I fail to see how that problem has anything to do with the motherboard so I think i've got a great deal  
I'll give my old board and ram (ddr2 version of the same board) to my bro and get him a quad in the next few weeks so i'll put that under stans name too.


----------



## rwillis (May 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Nice to see you again dude, looks like some of the ol BC's are dropping in, thanks a lot guys.  Glad to see you'll around here again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No Problem  - I had fun the last time I was here, I've 2 cores running now, and will have 8 more tomorrow. I'll post the list when everything is switched over.


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

we can spread this beyond TPU and SeriousCrunchers, beyond BaseCamp...I have friends at several other teams that would join this coup....Stan,you and I have never met but we need you to help lead this mission to generate the science needed to help yourself and others like you!!!!!

Edit: I've got 16 Cores on Stans account


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2010)

Sport said:


> we can spread this beyond TPU and SeriousCrunchers, beyond BaseCamp...I have friends at several other teams that would join this coup....Stan,you and I have never met but we need you to help lead this mission to generate the science needed to help yourself and others like you!!!!!
> 
> Edit: I've got 16 Cores on Stans account



You do what you gotta do bro, if you need me or us to do anything just holler!


----------



## vaiopup (May 16, 2010)

Sport said:


> we can spread this beyond TPU and SeriousCrunchers, beyond BaseCamp...I have friends at several other teams that would join this coup....Stan,you and I have never met but we need you to help lead this mission to generate the science needed to help yourself and others like you!!!!!
> 
> Edit: I've got 16 Cores on Stans account



If you really wanna make this fly go chat up the XS crew


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> If you really wanna make this fly go chat up the XS crew




Rick that would be for you, if you want to, as a trusted member there....I'll get with Team Phoenix Rising, Danielle, and OFF


----------



## vaiopup (May 16, 2010)

Best warn you though, they are XtremeSlackers


----------



## Sport (May 16, 2010)

vaiopup said:


> Best warn you though, they are XtremeSlackers



no they aren't...these guys and gals are dedicated crunchers!!!!!


----------



## Steevo (May 16, 2010)

Get better Stan. 


I still fold for all the afflicted ones. I will try and get my home PC folding again today, and perhaps when I get my octacore (if my board supports it) I will start my parents PC folding too with my current chip.


----------



## vaiopup (May 16, 2010)

Sent the link to Dave over at XS.
Hopefully he will run with it and post in the forum


----------



## Sport (May 17, 2010)

My machines are stabilized and crunching under Stans account; should be good for 8K+ credits/day

all in a days work... I will continue this until told otherwise


----------



## n-ster (May 17, 2010)

I'm eager to be able to help


----------



## Sport (May 17, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'm eager to be able to help


just dive in the waters fine...for direction on how to connect to Stans account...just ask!!


----------



## n-ster (May 17, 2010)

I'm actually waiting on the parts for my computer to arrive


----------



## hat (May 17, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Orakk (May 17, 2010)

Greetings all, I here we have Karma quest at hand,

Looks for spot to place tent.


----------



## hat (May 17, 2010)

There's some extra room in my backyard if you end up desperate


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

welcome Orakk. It is a fine quest that we are on and the more the merry.


----------



## Sport (May 17, 2010)

aww.the cavalry has arrived...theres a really nice tree next to my tent that's available

TPU...meet my co-admin partner  @  SeriousCrunchers...Orakk!!!!

if TPU doesn't mind...it looks like we will be here awhile; on Stan's behalf...we will clean up after ourselves,promise!!!

 Rob. I've got 16 cores running for Stan...what can you do???


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2010)

Sport said:


> aww.the cavalry has arrived...theres a really nice tree next to my tent that's available
> 
> TPU...meet my partner Admin @SeriousCrunchers...Orakk!!!!
> 
> if TPU doesn't mind...it looks like we will be here awhile...we will clean up after ourselves,promise!!!



We don't mind at all


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

I see we have a "Crunching for Stan" as well as "stanhemi". Is there a way to combine the two so stanhemi will reflect higher in the stats? Or do we want to keep them seperate???

I think it is really cool that members from other forums are helping us out with crunching in the name of Stan!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks all


----------



## Sport (May 17, 2010)

two different entities..sad to say will not both post as Stan


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

That is true we all are crunching for stan.
CP would like to his numbers in the top 25, but if this is the way the quest has turned who am I too say good or bad.


----------



## Sport (May 17, 2010)

As much as I like 'Vaio' I really feel the "Crunching for Stan" thread will die and the true ;Stan; thread will prevail!!


----------



## Musketeer 5 (May 17, 2010)

I too have added some cpu support. Also please pm me the info to change to the stanhemi

DD,


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

Any person cruching under "crunching for stan" can still change to the stanhemi that we crunch under. just give CP a PM and he will give you the info.


----------



## Sport (May 17, 2010)

Musketeer 5 said:


> I too have added some cpu support. Also please pm me the info to change to the stanhemi
> 
> DD,




sent

I'm on top of this issue as well ...a PM to me will get you the credentials you need....sorry CP ..just trying to help


----------



## mjkmike (May 17, 2010)

I'm off to rest for the fight that is every working day.


----------



## Musketeer 5 (May 17, 2010)

The change has been made ....

Thank you for the pm and info.

DD,


----------



## t77snapshot (May 17, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Any person cruching under "crunching for stan" can still change to the stanhemi that we crunch under. just give CP a PM and he will give you the info.



Yes,

"Crunching for Stan" was an account created by a user that was under the wrong impression, but no worries...we all make mistakes Just like mike said, lets turn those crunching numbers towards stanhemi


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yes,
> 
> "Crunching for Stan" was an account created by a user that was under the wrong impression, but no worries...we all make mistakes Just like mike said, lets turn those crunching numbers towards stanhemi



R.I.P Dio 

sorry for OT


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

Sport said:


> sent
> 
> I'm on top of this issue as well ...a PM to me will get you the credentials you need....sorry CP ..just trying to help



No worries man
We appreciate the support~

Just added 2 more i7 920's (for a total of 3 i7's)
Moved them back over from ChimPowerUp (sorry guys)~


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2010)

Can't help with the crunching ATM folks, my prayers are with you Stanley.


----------



## Orakk (May 17, 2010)

Sport said:


> aww.the cavalry has arrived...theres a really nice tree next to my tent that's available
> 
> TPU...meet my co-admin partner  @  SeriousCrunchers...Orakk!!!!
> 
> ...


Eight cores from me coach.  (TPU admin, consider that smile as stolen) 

Cheers for welcomes Hat, mjkmike.


----------



## HammerON (May 17, 2010)

Orakk said:


> Eight cores from me coach.  (TPU admin, consider that smile as stolen)
> 
> Cheers for welcomes Hat, mjkmike.



Thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 17, 2010)

Orakk said:


> Eight cores from me coach.  (TPU admin, consider that smile as stolen)
> 
> Cheers for welcomes Hat, mjkmike.



what CPU's you got crunching for him?


----------



## Black Panther (May 17, 2010)

I put a Q9400 and Q9450 for Stan. (I'll setup the Q9450 later this evening when I get home)
Unfortunately my dad doesn't allow the company computers to crunch unsupervized during the night, but well every little counts I guess.

Hold on tight Stan, my prayers are with you.


----------



## rwillis (May 17, 2010)

Here's what I've added....

Pentium D @ 2.80GHz
Q9400 @ 2.66GHz
T5600 @ 1.83GHz

May have another Q9400 tomorrow.

Rick


----------



## Mindweaver (May 18, 2010)

Awesome job guys and gals!  Wow, joining the 55k Stanhemi and the 20k crunching for stanhemi together will be kickass! 75k a day! Stanley you deserve it brotha!  Get well soon my friend!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

rwillis said:


> Here's what I've added....
> 
> Pentium D @ 2.80GHz
> Q9400 @ 2.66GHz
> ...


Thanks, updating now.



Mindweaver said:


> Awesome job guys and gals!  Wow, joining the 55k Stanhemi and the 20k crunching for stanhemi together will be kickass! 75k a day! Stanley you deserve it brotha!  Get well soon my friend!



My goal was to get him top 25 per day, will be a hard task, but we'll give it a shot


----------



## mjkmike (May 18, 2010)

@sport,  just read you're thread count and I must admit you have a big power bill
my little boys and girls add to the farms bill but at the very least we can hide that


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Here is the list as it stands right now 


Current Users crunching for stanhemi *(176 Total Threads Altogether)*
Chicken Patty - Core i7 920 - 12 Threads Total
(FIH) The Don - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
hat - Athlon II - 2 Threads Total
t77snapshot - Phenom II X4 920 - Penitum 4, Phenom 9950 - 10 Threads Total
mjkmike - Phenom II X6 1055T, i7 930, Phenom II 955, Athlon X2 - 20 Threads Total
kieX - Core 2 Quad Q8400, Pentium E6300 - 6 Threads Total
Mindweaver - Core 2 Quad Q9550, Core 2 Duo E8400, E2180 - 8 Threads Total
Solaris17 - Core i5 750, Athlon X2 5400+, Intel Xeon Duo Core, Athlon X2 5200 - 10 Threads Total
XZero450 - Core i7 920 - 8 Threads Total
AlienIsGOD - Athlon II X2 240, Q9450 - 6 Threads Total
Radical_Edward - Athlon 64 X2 6000+ - 2 Threads Total
HammerON - 3x Core i7 920 - 24 Threads Total
[Ion] - C2DM P8600, Phenom II X4 955 - 6 Threads Total
FordGT90Concept - 2 x Xeon E5310 - 8 Threads Total
Nick259 - Phenom II X4 B50 - 4 Threads Total
blkhogan - Phenom x4 805, Phenom II X4 965 - 8 Threads Total
aCid888* - Phenom II X4 945ES - 4 Threads Total
onepost - Phenom II X4 965 - 4 Threads Total
lucasweir - E6550 - 2 Total Threads
Sport - 2x Phenom X4, Athlon X2, 6x Pentium 4 - 16 Total Threads
Black Panther - two quads - 8 Total Threads
rwillis - Pentium D, Core 2 Quad Q9400, T5600 - 8 Total Threads


----------



## [Ion] (May 18, 2010)

That's truly awesome, I'm glad to be part of a team with such dedication!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That's truly awesome, I'm glad to be part of a team with such dedication!



hell yeah


----------



## mjkmike (May 18, 2010)

Stan you don't know me but I am a fellow canuck, I live on a farm just outside of Edmonton.
I wish you all the best and I know you can fight this. Chemo is very hard ,You are just as hard as anything the can dish at you. Don't stop fighting you have much more life than this thing says you do.

Michael B.


----------



## Sport (May 18, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @sport,  just read you're thread count and I must admit you have a big power bill
> my little boys and girls add to the farms bill but at the very least we can hide that



every hobby I've ever had has been expensive...so be it besides I can write them off as a business expense


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Sport said:


> every hobby I've ever had has been expensive...so be it



mine are cars and computers, yep both expensive


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine are cars and computers, yep both expensive



Cars, computers, and guitar/drums here. Yep, I'm always broke. lol.


----------



## Sport (May 18, 2010)

Other than the top Desktops and a Laptop or two that I reserve for myself; the other machines in my possession are all static ...they come in cheap and leave as a profit


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 18, 2010)

CP, I'm not crunching for Stanley atm. just so you know. my rig went STFU and I had to do a reinstall. Haven't switched my rig over to Stan yet. If I do, I'll switch both rigs over at once. (Two Athlon X2s. Total of four threads.)


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Cars, computers, and guitar/drums here. Yep, I'm always broke. lol.



 Same here, car is taking everything at the moment though.  Got another PC project on the waiting list though.



Radical_Edward said:


> CP, I'm not crunching for Stanley atm. just so you know. my rig went STFU and I had to do a reinstall. Haven't switched my rig over to Stan yet. If I do, I'll switch both rigs over at once. (Two Athlon X2s. Total of four threads.)



Let me know once you have everything setup so I can update the list


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Stan came in today so far in 38th, just 13 more spots and he is in the top 25!


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2010)

Thats great


----------



## vaiopup (May 18, 2010)

You'll get there once all your visitors have a decent cache of pendings


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

Well well, what do we have here?  I know the day ain't over but regardless this is a remarkable achievement


----------



## t77snapshot (May 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well well, what do we have here?  I know the day ain't over but regardless this is a remarkable achievement
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture072.jpg



Wow! that is awesome!


----------



## driver66 (May 18, 2010)

Gratz guys  How is Stan doing by the way


----------



## hat (May 18, 2010)

Last we heard, he had the tumor removed from his throat, but he's stuck with the cancer that spread to his thyroid and lung, and is undergoing experimental chemotherapy treatment.


----------



## Sport (May 19, 2010)

Will be interesting to see what happens when PV Jail starts releasing results


----------



## Mindweaver (May 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well well, what do we have here?  I know the day ain't over but regardless this is a remarkable achievement
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture072.jpg



That's kick ass captain! 

*EDIT: Hopefully if everything goes right.. I'll have the AMD 1055t x6 crunching for Stanley tomorrow! I got all my parts in today!  Only thing is I only have a 32bit OS (Windows Server standard 32bit) to put on it.. But oh well better than nothing!.. *


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

I see stan dropped by and thanked all our posts


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

We are just 16 threads away from 200 

Stan is 23rd so far today, 20k on the last update


----------



## Cruncher Pete (May 19, 2010)

*Crunching as Stan*



Sport said:


> CP as in my PM...let me get with SeriousCrunchers...I think we can help ....email or pm me the credentials



Thanks to the head up from Sport of SeriousCrunchers, AussieAlliance is helping out as well.


----------



## Cruncher Pete (May 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> mine are cars and computers, yep both expensive



Yep, same here, add to that my other hobby of keeping a wife, that is also expensive...


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2010)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Thanks to the head up from Sport of SeriousCrunchers, AussieAlliance is helping out as well.





Thanks


----------



## [Ion] (May 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We are just 16 threads away from 200
> 
> Stan is 23rd so far today, 20k on the last update
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100519/Capture079.jpg



Epic update is epic!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 19, 2010)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Yep, same here, add to that my other hobby of keeping a wife, that is also expensive...



A bit of a task at times too I bet


----------



## vaiopup (May 19, 2010)

I find losing her more difficult myself


----------



## vaiopup (May 19, 2010)

Edited....


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2010)

People who are in crunching for stan, please crunch under stanhemi's account  over 1/4 of the ppd is going to crunching for stan!

The point of crunching AS stan is to crunch FOR him and keep his name alive


----------



## rwillis (May 20, 2010)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Thanks to the head up from Sport of SeriousCrunchers, AussieAlliance is helping out as well.


Bout time you showed up ya slack 

How you been mate........


----------



## Cruncher Pete (May 20, 2010)

Hi Rick.  My small band at Aussie Alliance is still battling on. I am here as Stan deserves support.  I like to help out in some small way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

n-ster said:


> People who are in crunching for stan, please crunch under stanhemi's account  over 1/4 of the ppd is going to crunching for stan!
> 
> The point of crunching AS stan is to crunch FOR him and keep his name alive



The person that created that username already clarified this.


----------



## Cruncher Pete (May 20, 2010)

Are all those people who promised still crunching for Stan? 184 cores for a result of yesterdays total of 52,262 equates to only 284 points per core.  Seems rather low..


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2010)

If your are talking about those crunching for stanhemi; I currently have 3 i7 920's crunching 100% for him...


----------



## XZero450 (May 20, 2010)

I still have my 8 threads crunching for stanhemi.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Are all those people who promised still crunching for Stan? 184 cores for a result of yesterdays total of 52,262 equates to only 284 points per core.  Seems rather low..



Well, remember people are always going to have rigs that are down, or not crunching for certain reason, or don't run them full time.  Maybe there are a few peeps who are no longer crunching or what not, but at the end of the day it's a team effort, and I really thank all that went out of their way to do this.

I still got all my 12 threads at 100% for Stan.  Notice my points are zero, or 50 per day from old stuff being validated.



HammerON said:


> If your are talking about those crunching for stanhemi; I currently have 3 i7 920's crunching 100% for him...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

so far stan is 25th for the day


----------



## Sport (May 20, 2010)

Cruncher Pete said:


> Are all those people who promised still crunching for Stan? 184 cores for a result of yesterdays total of 52,262 equates to only 284 points per core.  Seems rather low..



Well Pete, he does have 25 pages pending validation


----------



## Cruncher Pete (May 20, 2010)

Sport said:


> Well Pete, he does have 25 pages pending validation



Yeah, no problem, I thought of that, it is just that it seems a low score for so many people not forgetting that we have been crunching for him now for days.  The validation process must be the reason.  

By the way, I have changed my ISP to a cable provider so if you can not get in touch with me for a few days it is because I now have to go through the painful slow process of changing email addresses everywhere which I havn't even set up yet.  Should be able to contact me on Aussie Alliance though.


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2010)

I know I have stated this before but I am still confused as to why we have the original stanhemi and then Crunching for Stan:





If we were able to combine the two it would be awesome (100,000 PPD).............


----------



## vaiopup (May 20, 2010)

HammerON said:


> I know I have stated this before but I am still confused as to why we have the original stanhemi and then Crunching for Stan:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/Capture081.jpg
> 
> If we were able to combine the two it would be awesome (100,000 PPD).............



.........Because it is the username I choose to crunch under.


----------



## HammerON (May 20, 2010)

Okay - but I do not understand why you wouldn't crunch under stanhemi as the rest of us have.  I do appreciate your support in this endeavor either way, I was just curious


----------



## vaiopup (May 20, 2010)

Guess it's just the way I think.
Don't see how it matters, the work still gets done. 

Lol, guess thar's why I'm the pup..........always in the doghouse


----------



## n-ster (May 20, 2010)

I'll dedicate my 4000th post to Stanhemi, a fellow Montrealer.

While I don't know you well, I feel like I do. I and everyone that is crunching under (or for ) you wants to see our fellow TPUer get better. 

Don't give up Stan, "A bend in the road is not the end of the road..." you have to fight to make sure you make the turn!

Being sick isn't easy but I hope it makes it easier knowing that others are thinking of you and sending well wishes your way. May each day bring you renewed strength and brighter times, Stan!


----------



## Black Panther (May 20, 2010)

Those were very beautiful words n-ster!


n-ster said:


> May each day bring you renewed strength and brighter times, Stan!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 20, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'll dedicate my 4000th post to Stanhemi, a fellow Montrealer.
> 
> While I don't know you well, I feel like I do. I and everyone that is crunching under (or for ) you wants to see our fellow TPUer get better.
> 
> ...


----------



## [Ion] (May 20, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'll dedicate my 4000th post to Stanhemi, a fellow Montrealer.
> 
> While I don't know you well, I feel like I do. I and everyone that is crunching under (or for ) you wants to see our fellow TPUer get better.
> 
> ...



That sums it up beautifully!


----------



## Mindweaver (May 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'll dedicate my 4000th post to Stanhemi, a fellow Montrealer.
> 
> While I don't know you well, I feel like I do. I and everyone that is crunching under (or for ) you wants to see our fellow TPUer get better.
> 
> ...



Nicely said!  

@Team TPU and Captain

I finished the 1055T build today. I'm still installing software and testing/pushing the hardware. I got it to 3.3GHz so far. Come hell or high water I'll have it crunching tomorrow!!


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2010)

I forgot to let my i7 930 have internet when I was at work today so numbers will be down untill it updates. Just let the other three (1055t,955,AMD X2 5600), undate and download 2.5 days worth of work.

My mobile internet stick might not be the best for crunching but it is all I have with no cable out to the farm.


----------



## stanhemi (May 21, 2010)

I would like to thank you all from the bottom of my heart.Your message go straight to my heart
and  your friendship request too.

I started the treatment and I already feel the negative effect.I feel really bad right now.I'm still hospitalize and i really want to go home soon but I do not know if it'll be possible.Doctor's told me that my chance of surviving 1 year was less than 20%.but I don't give up i'm still fighting and will continue to fight.

I still have my 2 Quad at home and a friend offer me to bring the pc at his home to crunch under my name with you guys.I let you know when he take possession of the pc. 

stanley


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I would like to thank you all from the bottom of my heart.Your message go straight to my heart
> and  your friendship request too.
> 
> I started the treatment and I already feel the negative effect.I feel really bad right now.I'm still hospitalize and i really want to go home soon but I do not know if it'll be possible.Doctor's told me that my chance of surviving 1 year was less than 20%.but I don't give up i'm still fighting and will continue to fight.
> ...



Dammit Stan, I really hope those doctors were wrong and that your treatment works bro.  I wish you the best always man and please stay in touch.  My prayers are with you buddy


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2010)

stanhemi said:


> I would like to thank you all from the bottom of my heart.Your message go straight to my heart
> and  your friendship request too.
> 
> I started the treatment and I already feel the negative effect.I feel really bad right now.I'm still hospitalize and i really want to go home soon but I do not know if it'll be possible.Doctor's told me that my chance of surviving 1 year was less than 20%.but I don't give up i'm still fighting and will continue to fight.
> ...


Doctoring is all guesswork in a white coat. I'm confident they are mistaken. Hang in there stan.


----------



## n-ster (May 21, 2010)

well, in all honesty, and I'm not kinding here, while doctors are good at what they do usually, they suck at statistics and shoot them out just so that the people feel relieved to know something concrete


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2010)

Life is a gamble
Beat the odds!!!


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2010)

@ Stan

You live in Canada, we will not let you go without a good fight!
I have heard chemo sucks the life out of people, but you my friend have a long life too live.


----------



## vaiopup (May 21, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and others in your position Stan.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2010)

your going to beat it stan. just keep pushing. i know it sounds weird but i mean it. keep trying manually breath if you have to but most importantly WANT to. I'll tell you what. The second you pull out of this. I'll get BP to send you nudes.


----------



## GSquadron (May 21, 2010)

Anyone can tell me what is this project about and can it really cure stanhemi???
I would be really happy to help if possible!


----------



## mjkmike (May 21, 2010)

If anyone wants to know what we can and have done go to the WCG news update thread to get an idea of what is possible when people work as a team.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 21, 2010)

Stanley give it hell brother!  They didn't give my step mother long to live with lung cancer over a year ago(this was really hard on me..cause I lost my real mother in 2000)... But after a long, and hard run of kemo she is cancer free to this day!  So, remember there is always hope!  When ever you feel like your running out of hope.. just login to TPU forums and we will build it back up for you! 


@Team TPU and Captain!

I've got the 1055T crunching strong @ 4.49Ghz! and only 39c using a Sunbeam Core-Contact Freezer Cooler! This chip is amazing! I ran Lanpack on it for an hour and never got over 39c!  My Q9550 wont do that @ 3.8Ghz with my H50... I maybe getting another one or a 1090T for my main rig... hehehe


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2010)

Im going to be puttin my rigs back in my name on the 1st, theres a badge or 2 i'd like to get.  But after I get it i will put the X2 240 back in his name.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Im going to be puttin my rigs back in my name on the 1st, theres a badge or 2 i'd like to get.  But after I get it i will put the X2 240 back in his name.



Awesome, keep us posted!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 22, 2010)

Also I convinced a friend to run WCG on his A64 X2 under my name.  Not sure of the model but I do know its a dualie.  But by god I have had a hard time getting anyone I know to do WCG on their comps ( which bugs me cause they are my friends and their comps sit around all day doing nothing )


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Also I convinced a friend to run WCG on his A64 X2 under my name.  Not sure of the model but I do know its a dualie.  But by god I have had a hard time getting anyone I know to do WCG on their comps ( which bugs me cause they are my friends and their comps sit around all day doing nothing )



I know how that feels bro


----------



## Black Panther (May 22, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Anyone can tell me what is this project about and can it really cure stanhemi???
> I would be really happy to help if possible!



You can start by reading here.

And watching this video.

Then join by clicking here.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know how that feels bro


I know how it feels as well, I have a friend with a 2.4ghz C2Q Q6600 that is on 24/7, but he won't let me crunch on it because it'll make it "unstable and crash or catch fire or something" 


Black Panther said:


> You can start by reading here.
> 
> And watching this video.
> 
> Then join by clicking here.



And check out the link in my sig


----------



## Sport (May 22, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Also I convinced a friend to run WCG on his A64 X2 under my name.  Not sure of the model but I do know its a dualie.  But by god I have had a hard time getting anyone I know to do WCG on their comps ( which bugs me cause they are my friends and their comps sit around all day doing nothing )



I've taken some older machines(P4 2.4+-) made them stable and *GIVEN* them away to friends that need a computer; or their mother etc. 

 I install Boinc and do an attachment to WCG or Docking...or  ...under my UID

...I'm straight up about this and tell them that the program is installed and what it does, I don't ask them to run 24/7 but most do...the price of a "FREE" computer is that they allow boinc to run!!!!  I can control the entire hive by determining what team my UID is a attached to. That's why I'm not exactly sure what my contribution will be  (the 16 Cores I claimed are all within arms reach right now, in my lab)

.....no dead contributers yet with ..at least 6 machines out there!!!  It's better than junking one out; even if it takes 2 or 3 to make one stable machine...besides they pay the power bill!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I know how it feels as well, I have a friend with a 2.4ghz C2Q Q6600 that is on 24/7, but he won't let me crunch on it because it'll make it "unstable and crash or catch fire or something"
> 
> 
> And check out the link in my sig



That just makes me boil


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 22, 2010)

The average computer user... 

They are stupid and normally abuse their own stuff. But the second you say anything involving a program they freak out.


----------



## mjkmike (May 23, 2010)

Should see better numbers from my 955, just put a h50 on her so she can crunch at 100% instead of the 60% I was forced to give it.

I have added 2X computers to my desk and they vent into each other the 955 being the last in the flow.

It's a big mess that will be cleaned up soon I hope, but I am Lazzy and better cooling seems easy


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

stan is 25th for the day so far   Grats to everyone helping out.


----------



## Sport (May 24, 2010)

...if you look at Stans "Device Manager" looking for individual machines....

These are mine...


d600 masterdrive
d40051410
inspiron5100
inspiron5150
phenomX42
hpquadati
d61042310
AMD-64
latitude
minidell

all running WCG for Stan 24/7


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

both of my rigs going for stan, zero points for me:


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

My rigs are easy to spot
the i7930 (#1240964) is the only i7930 on the list and is at the top.
the 1055t (#1245009) was the only 1055t until mind came in. 
the 955 (#1245403) also the only 955, new cooling so better numbers soon
the amd x2 (#1245993) also the one 5600+,but sad to say only at 70% due to heat.
162, 246 points for stan and working on more


----------



## Black Panther (May 24, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm going to crunch under my own name temporarily till I reach 100,000 which shouldn't take long. I'll be back crunching for Stan within 10 to 15 days maximum.


----------



## vaiopup (May 24, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My rigs are easy to spot
> the i7930 (#1240964) is the only i7930 on the list and is at the top.
> the 1055t (#1245009) was the only 1055t until mind came in.
> the 955 (#1245403) also the only 955, new cooling so better numbers soon
> ...



Lol.......I have post-it stickers on mine so I know which is which
Starting to rename them....so far I got.....

Batman
Obi-Wan
Shiva

As a rule I just name my rigs by the board they have....but that got messy as I now have almost exclusively Gigabytes.


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

If you look at my system stats you will see that I too like Gigabytes


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

My i7930 and 955 are no longer cruching for stanhemi but they will back soon.


----------



## Black Panther (May 24, 2010)

Thanks to mjkmike, both him and me will be back crunching for Stanhemi _much_ sooner than I thought!


----------



## HammerON (May 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Thanks to mjkmike, both him and me will be back crunching for Stanhemi _much_ sooner than I thought!



YHPM


----------



## Black Panther (May 24, 2010)

Thank you HammerOn


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

so BP, you'll be back crunching for stan when?  Tomorrow?


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

She will have pie, and I think its about time she had a slice.
My turn next time its a lemon pie


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

How far from her goal is she?  At work now so help me out lol


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

She is just shy of 82,000


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

I lent 18 threads for a day or two and I think hammer is helping too so that is 8 threads min.


----------



## mjkmike (May 24, 2010)

Sorry stan be back soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

Where is she trying to get too?  I can swith over the i7 just a fewdays till she hits her stone.  I'll have the Phenom X4 cruching for Stan though.


----------



## [Ion] (May 24, 2010)

BP, if you want any more help, PM me and I'll crunch for you for a bit


----------



## Black Panther (May 24, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where is she trying to get to?



Well, I had posted about switching to crunching under my own name for a temporary 12 or 15 days maximum (obtaining 18,000) till I got 100,000 total. With 8 threads crunching 10 hours a day and either 2 or 4 other threads for 3 or 4 hours I thought I'd do it in that time. Then I'd switch over to crunching in Stan's name once more.

*The last thing I was expecting were pm's offering help... *

Tbh I feel a tad guilty for accepting but that pie looks quite inviting... 
And well, now I'm sure I'd reach it well before 15 days so me and anyone helping will put the rigs back on Stan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 24, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Well, I had posted about switching to crunching under my own name for a temporary 12 or 15 days maximum (obtaining 18,000) till I got 100,000 total. With 8 threads crunching 10 hours a day and either 2 or 4 other threads for 3 or 4 hours I thought I'd do it in that time. Then I'd switch over to crunching in Stan's name once more.
> 
> *The last thing I was expecting were pm's offering help... *
> 
> ...



BP,

PM me your info, I'll switch my i7 over for two or three days.  That plus the help you are getting in a few days you should be well over your goal   I'll still have my X4 crunching for Stan so it's all good.  Points are great and all but the fact that we have done what we did for stan is what counts the most. Whether we all had single P4's crunching, all we all had 10 i7's crunching for him.  Don't matter, we are doing it and that's what matters.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BP,
> 
> PM me your info, I'll switch my i7 over for two or three days.  That plus the help you are getting in a few days you should be well over your goal   I'll still have my X4 crunching for Stan so it's all good.  Points are great and all but the fact that we have done what we did for stan is what counts the most. Whether we all had single P4's crunching, all we all had 10 i7's crunching for him.  Don't matter, we are doing it and that's what matters.



Well said bro!


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BP,
> 
> PM me your info, I'll switch my i7 over for two or three days.  That plus the help you are getting in a few days you should be well over your goal   I'll still have my X4 crunching for Stan so it's all good.  Points are great and all but the fact that we have done what we did for stan is what counts the most. Whether we all had single P4's crunching, all we all had 10 i7's crunching for him.  Don't matter, we are doing it and that's what matters.



Damn right CP, anything that we can do is a very worthy contribution

EDIT:  Hence why I crunched on a pair of 150PPD Pentium M laptops for a while


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

amen brothas


----------



## Mindweaver (May 25, 2010)

back at you


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> back at you



...and you're back


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ...and you're back



Ummm...lol 

Great job everyone!


----------



## mjkmike (May 25, 2010)

looks like my big guns will be crunching for stan again soon.
the i7930 is just shy of 100k.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

Well guys, here is a very sad update from Stanley.  Looks like things are not looking very good for our dear friend.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well guys, here is a very sad update from Stanley.  Looks like things are not looking very good for our dear friend.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100525/Capture090.jpg


 thats not good at all..... 

i know this might sound pessimistic? 

but i really hope for you that you have your family + friends to help you out in this tough time...
and no matter what happens then ill always remember your name even though i dont know you.
 i pray for you....and i hope that others do the same.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats not good at all.....
> 
> i know this might sound pessimistic?
> 
> ...



No good at all.  Usually it's downhill from here heh?  Anybody that knows more about the subject would like to chime in???


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 25, 2010)

found this http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Sites-Types/bone

and i think that bone cancer is VERY bad afaik, and should hurt like hell..
but idk, dont know anyone besides stanhemi that has it, its pretty rare afaik


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Stanley, I feel terrible now after reading this.  I'm very sorry to hear that things are not going well for you, I wish you the best of luck.  If there's anything you need, just let us know


----------



## hat (May 25, 2010)

Stan... as far as crunching in your name goes, it's not about feeling guilty to switch back to my own account. I personally don't care how many points I get. Yeah sure, it's cool to watch my numbers go up, but that's as far as it goes. What really matters is that we are crunching to one day find a cure for these horrible things, like the disease you have now. We're crunching under your name as a way to show you our support, that we hope you will overcome this, or, at the very least, that you won't be forgotten and simply fall off the map.


----------



## Black Panther (May 25, 2010)

Guys, crunch for Stan.
Crunching in his name is the only way we can show support.

I changed my WCG password upon reading that.
I'm going to resume crunching for Stan myself.

Crunch for me only when we get news that Stan's getting better.

*Edit: pls do it, since I will be changing my WCG password probably any crunching under my name would be in vain then... Don't let those oc'd i7's go to waste!*


----------



## [Ion] (May 25, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 26, 2010)

> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/bone-cancer/ds00520
> 
> The term "bone cancer" doesn't include cancers that begin elsewhere in the body and spread (metastasize) to the bone. Instead, those cancers are named for where they began, such as breast cancer that has metastasized to the bone.



From Risk Factors:


> Radiation therapy for cancer. Exposure to large doses of radiation, such as those given during radiation therapy for cancer, increases the risk of bone cancer in the future.


----------



## hat (May 26, 2010)

Wow that sucks... get more cancer from a treatment that's supposed to cure the cancer you already have. :shadedshu


----------



## Mindweaver (May 26, 2010)

Stanley that sucks bro! After my step mother completed chemo for her lung cancer she had to complete I think 6 treatments of chemo on her brain. She was told that people with lung cancer usually get brain cancer down the road.... 

Good news is that she is still cancer free to this day... but she still runs a high risk of it returning down the road... I wish the Best of luck to you brother! I hate for anyone to go through that or any other thing related to cancer...


----------



## mjkmike (May 26, 2010)

All my rigs are back crunching for stanhemi
Would have been nice if the servers where playing nice, but all is done now.
crunch on people


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> All my rigs are back crunching for stanhemi
> Would have been nice if the servers where playing nice, but all is done now.
> crunch on people



Same here.


----------



## Nick259 (May 26, 2010)

I've upgraded my bro's pc to quad core (another unlocked 550) so thats running WCG when he's internet browsing, which is quite a lot  It's under stans name so could you add an extra 4 threads to the total? 

Thats running at 3.2ghz. I've overclocked mine to 3.5ghz @1.375v, 3.6ghz requires 1.425v so not worth the extra power consumption and heat. 3.9ghz is just about doable at 1.525v.


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> I've upgraded my bro's pc to quad core (another unlocked 550) so thats running WCG when he's internet browsing, which is quite a lot  It's under stans name so could you add an extra 4 threads to the total?
> 
> Thats running at 3.2ghz. I've overclocked mine to 3.5ghz @1.375v, 3.6ghz requires 1.425v so not worth the extra power consumption and heat. 3.9ghz is just about doable at 1.525v.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Nick, I'll update the list when I get home


----------



## Black Panther (May 26, 2010)

I've also added the E7500 (2.93Ghz) and E8400 (4Ghz) for Stan now, together with the previous Q9450 and Q9400.


----------



## hv43082 (May 26, 2010)

Best of luck to you stanhemi.  Hope the thyroidectomy will make you feel better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

BP, I'll update wh I get home.  This should put us at over a whopping 200 threads!!!!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BP, I'll update wh I get home.  This should put us at over a whopping 200 threads!!!!



200 threads wow that is amazing! God bless you stan


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

Sure is bro


----------



## [Ion] (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BP, I'll update wh I get home.  This should put us at over a whopping 200 threads!!!!



That's an amazing milestone, if they all crunched 24/7 that would be a bronze and a ruby badge every day!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

yessir, that would just be awesome!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 26, 2010)

List updated.

Almost at 200 

(198 Total Threads Altogether)


----------



## XZero450 (May 27, 2010)

My threads just got turned way down.. House has been getting to 88 inside(no AC) and I'm not around to watch it burn up anymore.. It was supposed to cool down quite a bit this weekend, but the forecast just changed so I need to take care of this thing. -Sorry for the limited amount of points.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 27, 2010)

XZero450 said:


> My threads just got turned way down.. House has been getting to 88 inside(no AC) and I'm not around to watch it burn up anymore.. It was supposed to cool down quite a bit this weekend, but the forecast just changed so I need to take care of this thing. -Sorry for the limited amount of points.



No worries bro we all got stuff to take care off, we can understand.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 28, 2010)

stanhemi passed 2,000,000


----------



## neoreif (May 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> stanhemi passed 2,000,000



Woot for Stanhemi and cheers to all who crunched and are still crunching!

BTW, we are up to 202 threads crunching for Stan! Mine has been on his account since May 8th! +4 Threads but it only crunches for 12 hours due to heat issues and the weather!

Hope the Cap'N adds me on his lists!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2010)

(202 Total Threads Altogether)


----------



## 3870x2 (May 28, 2010)

This is great stuff.  I have about 1200 computers with 9600 duals in them at work, too bad i cant push WCG to them all .


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 28, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> stanhemi passed 2,000,000



WoW!! Now that Stan has passed the 2 mill mark, I can put 1 of my crunchers back in my name for a bit.  Also read the last update about Stan and it saddens me, but We all need to keep our spirits up for him and keep him in our prayers.


----------



## KieX (May 28, 2010)

Congrats on the 2Million!

Sorry guys, gonna bring the Q8400 under my name for a little while. Want to push for my 1Million so I can finally decommission that rig. Will leave the E6300, and may possibly come back later 

EDIT: Forgot to say, regardless of numbers here or there, I hope you stay strong Stan. Those 2Million and whatever come after are a testament to the support you have from the team. Being positive helped my dad pull through his encounters with lung cancer, so always remember we all wish you well.


----------



## mjkmike (May 29, 2010)

My i7,955,and 1055t, just went under my name for the next 8 hours or just how long I sleep.
Will be back for Stan in the morning. Just wanted to give me a small bump.
P.S  In another week my rigs will have crunched more for Stan than they have for me.
Crunch on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> My i7,955,and 1055t, just went under my name for the next 8 hours or just how long I sleep.
> Will be back for Stan in the morning. Just wanted to give me a small bump.
> P.S  In another week my rigs will have crunched more for Stan than they have for me.
> Crunch on!



I have had zero points for a while now, don't feel bad


----------



## Black Panther (May 29, 2010)

mjkmike I understand how you feel 

Check your pm's


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 29, 2010)

So its Saturday... CP the Q9450 is back in my name for the next lil while, and the X2 will be up and running for Stan in about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## mjkmike (May 29, 2010)

@ Stanhemi.
   I hope that everything gets better, give you're sister a big thanks from all of us at TPU for helping you. Keep up the good fight and I wish all my luck should go you're way.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2010)

I had both of my rigs off for about 3 or 4 hours today. I took them over to my buddies house to get them dusted and cleaned. Seeing about a 10ºc drop on my AMD rig with my fans on low

However, the only downside of this is that the HDD on my i7 slid out from the bench tray and fell down my stairs, now the rig doesn't boot, HDD is not turning on I guess. I'll take a look at this when I have some time and if not I'll go ahead and reinstall windows on a IDE drive I have laying around. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 30, 2010)

that is just bad luck CP, hope it wasnt a expensive hd

but a IDE should do the job more than well just a bit annoying


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 30, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is just bad luck CP, hope it wasnt a expensive hd
> 
> but a IDE should do the job more than well just a bit annoying



yeah don't bother me, I'll see if i get around to looking at it today.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 31, 2010)

back up for stan

http://img.techpowerup.org/100530/Capture006673.jpg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys, I sent stan a message about a day or two ago still no reply.  Hopefully things are ok.  I see his production went down considerably.  Any folks take their rigs off his name?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, I sent stan a message about a day or two ago still no reply.  Hopefully things are ok.  I see his production went down considerably.  Any folks take their rigs off his name?



i can explain some of that. i was gone for a week and a half. came home yesterday and both my AMD systems failed. stuck in reboot loops. we had some hot days i had the windows closed and the AC wasnt setup yet. i think one of their PSU's failed i cant get her to boot. i figured it would happen so now i need to test and try to find a replacement. 

I will get them back up though


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2010)

I sold the three i7 rigs I had running for him

I will dedicate one of my two remaining i7 crunchers to stanhemi~


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

ill get some crunching done from tomorrow, i should have real interwebz from tomorrow ;rockout:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

I had about a day of downtime with my i7, but it's been back up and crunching away for about a day now.  Hopefully he'll get back to me soon.


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 2, 2010)

Me too yesterday put some hours on one quad in my name (just to get to rank 100  )

The quad is back on Stan as of this morning, the E7500 and E4300 as well (those weren't changed).


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry folks 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1914769&postcount=10755


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm still crunching my 3 rigs for stan, but I had to cut back on their runtime because the wife is complaining about our electric bill. I have been trying to argue that it is for an incredibly good cause. She does realize that and supports crunching as well, but money has been tight lately Sorry.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Dude we all have our reasons bro and yours is a very good one.  Was just curious that's all.  Stan replied, let me get to his PM now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, Stan appears to be feeling better and at home. He will give me an update on friday when he visits his doctor.  Definitely some great news y'all!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 2, 2010)

That's great news! I've been worried about him.

Edit- I just changed my rig back over to crunching for him.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 2, 2010)

I got everything up and started late yesterday, so let's see about changing that average.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> That's great news! I've been worried about him.
> 
> Edit- I just changed my rig back over to crunching for him.



yeah, really glad to hear he's doing better.



El Fiendo said:


> I got everything up and started late yesterday, so let's see about changing that average.



what did you switch over?  I don't think I have your PM anymore in case it was there.  Sorry.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

thats good news finally


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 2, 2010)

you know what im just tired of being sad that your sick. tell you what bro ill do you a solid. gimme a soldering iron some super glue and a steak knife no more med bills for you ill fix you up 10min TOPS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> you know what im just tired of being sad that your sick. tell you what bro ill do you a solid. gimme a soldering iron some super glue and a steak knife no more med bills for you ill fix you up 10min TOPS


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah, really glad to hear he's doing better.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> what did you switch over?  I don't think I have your PM anymore in case it was there.  Sorry.



I signed up 2 i7s @ 4.0GHz and a 955BE for Stan's Army. 

+20 threads to the WCG horde.

On the F@H side, I put my 4 GTX 260s and 4 9600GSOs to work for him as well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I signed up 2 i7s @ 4.0GHz and a 955BE for Stan's Army.
> 
> +20 threads to the WCG horde.
> 
> On the F@H side, I put my 4 GTX 260s and 4 9600GSOs to work for him as well.



Awesome, I'll update the list in the OP now, thank you dude


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 4, 2010)

Well I just did it.
 #1240964 - 138,434
 #1245009 -  66,902
 #1245403 -  38,469
 #1245993 -  12,167
    total 255,972

#60 mjkmike - 255,751

I have now crunched more for Stan than I have for myself.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Well I just did it.
> #1240964 - 138,434
> #1245009 -  66,902
> #1245403 -  38,469
> ...



me too feels good man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

not me because I have over 1 mill for me, but I have still put some good #'s out for stan.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> not me because I have over 1 mill for me, but I have still put some good #'s out for stan.



thats fine bro just means you gotta push harder. i wont be happy util you surpass yourself.

and dont think i forgot about your first traitor move to AMD im still wating for you to top me in vantage with it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> thats fine bro just means you gotta push harder. i wont be happy util you surpass yourself.
> 
> and dont think i forgot about your first traitor move to AMD im still wating for you to top me in vantage with it.



I don't bench that rig dude, I got my i7 for that.  27.7k in 06 with two 5770's, not too shabby


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't bench that rig dude, I got my i7 for that.  27.7k in 06 with two 5770's, not too shabby



were fighting.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> were fighting.



What you mean?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What you mean?



its a joke bro. like highschool girls kinda humor.

"omg you didnt tell me you were going to the mall we are so fighting."


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> its a joke bro. like highschool girls kinda humor.
> 
> "omg you didnt tell me you were going to the mall we are so fighting."



  I have a i7 as well so you should be happy


----------



## HammerON (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey CP - will you (sadly) update my thread count for Stan. I currently am down to one i7 920 crunching for him, not three anymore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Hey CP - will you (sadly) update my thread count for Stan. I currently am down to one i7 920 crunching for him, not three anymore



No worries bro, will do.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, can somebody PM me Stan's WCG credentials? I want to add 4 cores in his nameola.

Or would you rather I contribute to his folding effort? I'm also already setup to run SMP -advmethods folding.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2010)

Got the credentials. Decided to go with WCG, as that seems to be where the biggest push is going.

Got the QX9650 going with all 4 threads.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Got the credentials. Decided to go with WCG, as that seems to be where the biggest push is going.
> 
> Got the QX9650 going with all 4 threads.



updated, thanks bro


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

got back up and running again, shouldnt have any more problems now, other than when i have to build the water loop then it will be down for some hours


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> got back up and running again, shouldnt have any more problems now, other than when i have to build the water loop then it will be down for some hours



So the net working good now?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

yeap it sure does 

finally oh man, never thought ze webz would be such an addiction


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeap it sure does
> 
> finally oh man, never thought ze webz would be such an addiction



You just can't live without can't you?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

hell no, i mean, how the f@ck would i keep up with you guys here on TPU and other places, 

its insane how much that matters hahaXD

but then again, i lost 2.5KG weight, so thats good, just need to keep it up and ill be lookin good for summer,

sorry for OT'ing here guys.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 5, 2010)

Stanhemi's numbers look really good! 







I would like to thanks to all who are crunching for Stan
I was worried as I had to sell two of the three i7 920 rigs I had crunching for him. But he is crunching strong


----------



## hat (Jun 5, 2010)

Any details on stan's current condition other than "feeling better"?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hell no, i mean, how the f@ck would i keep up with you guys here on TPU and other places,
> 
> its insane how much that matters hahaXD
> 
> ...



I knew all this operation thing was just to look better for the summer, you can't lie to us 



hat said:


> Any details on stan's current condition other than "feeling better"?


Sent another PM as he was supposed to have a doctors visit yesterday, waiting on a reply.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

okay okay sorry i lied to you guys 

i really hope he gets better, slow or fast doesnt matter, as long as its going the right way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 5, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> okay okay sorry i lied to you guys
> 
> i really hope he gets better, slow or fast doesnt matter, as long as its going the right way



Fast being better, but I agree with you


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2010)

He replied:


----------



## Wile E (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh no, Stage 4 Advanced? That's absolutely terrible news. We need to pray for miracles guys. I actually have tears in my eyes over this.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 6, 2010)

dude....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 6, 2010)

(I'm not joking on the crying thing. ) 

Stanley, I'll be praying for you man. I'm crunching for you 24/7 with my rig, and I'm determined to help find a cure. 

Screw the doctors, you can beat this. I believe in you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 6, 2010)

This is taking a turn for the worst.  It's not over yet though!


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 6, 2010)

This makes me feel like crap.  I just turned my guns over to my name but they are going back.
I wanted a slice of pie but that can wait.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 6, 2010)

i dont know what to say.....

it might not help stan, but it will def help other people who gets in his position every year, so crunch on guys

keep up the spirit, even though its hard!


----------



## Nick259 (Jun 6, 2010)

We wish you all the best stan. Keep fighting and we'll keep praying!


----------



## KieX (Jun 6, 2010)

That last reply from Stan is heart breaking. I'm honestly at a loss for words. I am glad your family is there with you and I wish you all the luck in the world to be strong enough to meet your niece. Don't give up, don't let up and enjoy every minute you can. I am not religious but in this case I will say a prayer.

I'm still in awe that despite all this hardship you're still selfless in encouraging your team.  I can never forget your resolve and dedication to WCG and F@H. As a result I for one will keep crunching harder and harder for this cause you believe in.


And again, I wish you all the best!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 8, 2010)

KieX said:


> That last reply from Stan is heart breaking. I'm honestly at a loss for words. I am glad your family is there with you and I wish you all the luck in the world to be strong enough to meet your niece. Don't give up, don't let up and enjoy every minute you can. I am not religious but in this case I will say a prayer.
> 
> I'm still in awe that despite all this hardship you're still selfless in encouraging your team.  I can never forget your resolve and dedication to WCG and F@H. As a result I for one will keep crunching harder and harder for this cause you believe in.
> 
> ...



I read Stan's reply and Kiex sums up my feelings perfectly.  Thanks for expressing so well what I'm sure most of our feelings are.  As long as I have a dime to pay for electricity, I'll keep crunching and folding.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 8, 2010)

fixed the AMD systems WCG goin hot.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn Stanley.. I'm very sorry to hear this news.. I wish you the best! I'm at a loss of words.. I feel really helpless against this disease... I really hope one day we beat this together as a team... 

@Team TPU and Captain Chicken_Patty

I've been gone the past week out of town... I came home to find my Q9550 had rebooted and the fans were screaming stuck at a black screen.. No POST!.. I've ran Memtest and 1 stick of my Cosair Dominator XMS2-8500 2048mb 1066MHz has crapped out on me again.. So, I'll be sending the pair in for RMA Hopefully tomorrow or sometime this week..

My Q9550 numbers will be down for Stanley till sometime tomorrow. I've got it back up with some spare G Skill ddr800 ram.  So she is crunching back at 100%.. I had to drop my overclock from 3.8Ghz to 3.6Ghz.. I just hope i can hold it there...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 9, 2010)

I want to curl into the foetus position and think happy thoughts now...  That's how I dealt with the ~20-30 family members and friends that had cancer... I've seen this shit happen wayyy too many times. Always the good guys, never the assholes who deserve it. I'm only 17, and I only remember the past 10 years of my life, so that makes a lot of hurt per year. What keeps me going though, is that my uncle won the battle!! He had cancer when I was ~8yo, was in a critical stage by the time I was 10, and was expected to die in a few weeks when I was finally able to see him that year (I lived in France, he lived in Montreal, Canada)

I remember crying in his arms, and he whispered to me that He'll survive for me, and all the family... and that's exactly what he did. He was in a critical state for 5 long years, battling through the cancer and surprising the doctors. Now, even though he is weakened and there has been permanent damage, he is still here with us, living life as if it was his last day everyday, enjoying life to the fullest.

May this story inspire you stan, to battle through this cancer with all your might, and show who's the boss!!! 

Do you know the power the the human brain? You can make yourself sick if you really believe your sick, all you gotta do is think that you will fight off the cancer and you will!


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 9, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Do you know the power the the human brain? You can make yourself sick if you really believe your sick, all you gotta do is think that you will fight off the cancer and you will!



I believe in that myself.
It's not just some blind belief because it's documented and called "Psychoneuroimmunology" which in short means that through brain power one can boost the immune system and help it to fight enemy cells. It might take long and there would be difficult times still, but nothing is impossible.

Writing about it just like I'm doing here certainly won't do justice, but it has worked:

While you're in bed, imagine the white blood cells in your blood aggressively attacking, destroying and finally eating the bad cells.
In reality that's what white blood cells do - they attack and destroy any bad cells they encounter, whether just a bacterium or whether it's a cancer cell.  After the bad cells are destroyed, other types of white blood cells called macrophages (sp?) literally gobble up and eat the remnants removing all traces of the offending stuff from the body.

Visualize it and do it as much as you can. The white cells in your blood are attacking, killing and digesting all the cancer cells in whichever place they are!

If you get the impression that they're being outnumbered, visualize your bone marrow  - the inside of each bone you have in your body. That's the place where the white blood cells, the soldiers of your body are born. Close your eyes and feel your bone marrow producing even more of them healthy fighters eager to do the job. Visualize your bone marrow producing _twin_ healthy fighters, double the amount it used to before!

Stanhemi, I really hope you're reading this and that you try it. It's a treatment which works. AND which has no side-effects.

You're in my daily prayers.
And I have the FG-Server quad, WS-JGalea and WS-Common duals crunching for you for 10+ hours a day.

It might not be easy but you *can* win this. Don't ever quote for truth anyone who tells you otherwise, or who might give some negative opinion. 

*Even the most intelligent esteemed professionals make mistakes.*

We're crunching for you to win, Stanhemi.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 9, 2010)

just got a linux imac and 2 sun ultra sparc blade servers. gonna set them up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

Guys,

I really think we got our point across and I personally think we did something no other team has ever done.  But once Stan reaches 3 million points I'm switching back over.  As time passes I'll alternate my rigs here and there to keep his name alive.  Up until what point you decide you need to crunch for him is totally up for grabs but I think 3 million is good enough.  We got stan remarkable numbers and in remarkable time, top 25 daily more than once and enough cherry pie to get him over 400lbs.

I see him posting here and there, although he has not answered my last PM I really hope he is better.  My prayers go out to him and reasons like this is why we crunch.  To Stanley


----------



## Wile E (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not stopping until he is healed. Doesn't matter if I crunch under my name or not, it's just points for bragging rights. The same work gets done regardless of whose name it's in, and I want to continually spread Stan's message, so I'll never switch until he is back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm not stopping until he is healed. Doesn't matter if I crunch under my name or not, it's just points for bragging rights. The same work gets done regardless of whose name it's in, and I want to continually spread Stan's message, so I'll never switch until he is back.



You know something that kinda disappointed me about this whole crunching for stan thing other than the obvious?  Although we had tons of rigs switched over which was a truly remarkable amount.  We still had some peeps pumping out some great numbers and yet they decided to keep stuff under their name.  That truly shows it is for bragging rights, but at least I have put out a shit load of points toward stan before switching back.  not only stan, I probably have gave more points to other members than to myself.  To me that is more than enough to keep my conscience clean and know I did my part.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know something that kinda disappointed me about this whole crunching for stan thing other than the obvious?  Although we had tons of rigs switched over which was a truly remarkable amount.  We still had some peeps pumping out some great numbers and yet they decided to keep stuff under their name.  That truly shows it is for bragging rights, but at least I have put out a shit load of points toward stan before switching back.  not only stan, I probably have gave more points to other members than to myself.  To me that is more than enough to keep my conscience clean and know I did my part.



well said


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 13, 2010)

I think I also will switch back at the 3 mill. mark. This also gets Stan into the Overall Breakdown(Top 10) pie chart. I hope Paulieg understands.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2010)

It's been a little over a month since I've crunched under my own name, I don't really care much about the numbers but I do have some personal milestone goals I would like to reach. As I told CP yesterday, I myself am switching 1 of 3 rigs crunching for stan back to my name. I will still be running the PhII920 and P4 under him and my Phenom9950 under mine. This whole crunching for stan support has been a wonderful experience and I am blessed to be a part it. Stan you are still in my prayers and I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2010)

I've crunched for Stan with my Regor, but the Celeron Conroe-L 1800 and the Socket A Sempron at 2100 stayed with me. Maybe I'll switch to crunching for myself with my Regor and crunching for Stan with my Celeron or the Sempron to keep him going once everyone else jumps ship, but certianly not yet.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

My main rig will keep crunching for Stan until... I'm not sure. My GF's laptop is still crunching for me. (not that it get's much done.) But I don't really care about crunching for myself. Not right now, sure it'd be nice to have that WCG Cruncher tab, but I'd rather do what I can to make a fellow cruncher feel like I'm there for him, even if I can't be right there by his side in a time of need.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My main rig will keep crunching for Stan until... I'm not sure. My GF's ,laptop is still crunching for me. (not that it get's much done.) But I don't really care about crunching for myself. Not right now, sure it'd be nice to have that WCG Cruncher tab, but I'd rather do what I can to make a fellow cruncher fell like I'm there for him, even if I can't be right there by his side in a time of need.



You know what I changed my mind....when stan hits the 3mil mark I am switching one of my rigs over the Rad_Ed to help get your badge a little bit quicker.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 13, 2010)

You don't have to do that. I'd rather that rig stay crunching for Stanley. Plus I want all my "points" to be acquired by my own rigs. I know that seems silly.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 13, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> You don't have to do that. I'd rather that rig stay crunching for Stanley. Plus I want all my "points" to be acquired by my own rigs. I know that seems silly.



Alright that's cool, then offer will still be there if you change your mind. I would rather help others first before going back to myself.


----------



## theonedub (Jun 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know something that kinda disappointed me about this whole crunching for stan thing other than the obvious?  Although we had tons of rigs switched over which was a truly remarkable amount.  We still had some peeps pumping out some great numbers and yet they decided to keep stuff under their name.  That truly shows it is for bragging rights, but at least I have put out a shit load of points toward stan before switching back.  not only stan, I probably have gave more points to other members than to myself.  To me that is more than enough to keep my conscience clean and know I did my part.



CP, I think that is a little unfair. I understand the symbolic gesture here, but work done for WCG contributes whether its in your name, my name, or in no one's name at all. 

Im going to continue crunching on my own account, guilt free. I know that Stan declined the offer, but if someone sets up a fund raiser like Paul did for loonym I will definitely contribute again. That is how I will choose to show my support for Stan.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm not stopping until he is healed. Doesn't matter if I crunch under my name or not, it's just points for bragging rights. The same work gets done regardless of whose name it's in, and I want to continually spread Stan's message, so I'll never switch until he is back.



Points r secondary!! The fact of the matter is R U CRUNCHING OR NOT!! R u doing your bit or is it just words of sympathy towards those who die of this dreaded disease?

Stan,

Tread on bro!! We are all prayin for u. With all the good things that we r doing...something good will happen. As Panther said, Positive Mental Attitude does miracles. PMA has baffled damn doctors time and again. Show it to them this time!!

Crunch on!! Fold on!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> CP, I think that is a little unfair. I understand the symbolic gesture here, but work done for WCG contributes whether its in your name, my name, or in no one's name at all.
> 
> Im going to continue crunching on my own account, guilt free. I know that Stan declined the offer, but if someone sets up a fund raiser like Paul did for loonym I will definitely contribute again. That is how I will choose to show my support for Stan.



No need to feel guilty, I had no intentions of coming on as unfair or mean or anything of that sort.  I know work is getting done either way.  But I don't see a reason why not everybody should have contributed at least a bit since our goal was to keep him alive and get him to be one of the top crunchers.  The few peeps that didn't switch over could have made a bigggg difference.  Stan didn't want the fund raiser so we didn't do it.  Regardless of how broke I am I would have contributed.  He didn't even take books and stuff like that like somebody suggested.  Doesn't have to be money, but he doesn't want anything.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jun 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You know something that kinda disappointed me about this whole crunching for stan thing other than the obvious?  Although we had tons of rigs switched over which was a truly remarkable amount.  We still had some peeps pumping out some great numbers and yet they decided to keep stuff under their name.  That truly shows it is for bragging rights, but at least I have put out a shit load of points toward stan before switching back.  not only stan, I probably have gave more points to other members than to myself.  To me that is more than enough to keep my conscience clean and know I did my part.



 I don't think "bragging rights" is a fitting description.I myself have a personal GOAL that i am trying to achieve in a certain time frame.SELFISH and GREEDY....yes. Most definitely not for bragging rights though.As far as crunching for stan goes.I have helped him out on a personal level in the past as far as donating hardware a couple times to keep his rigs crunching(you being included also in this CP) 
 During the last crunching/folding contest we had,I also assisted numerous people in getting their minimum required point's to get entrance into the drawing.Not bragging at all here,just felt the need to justify why I chose not to crunch for Stan Hemi.


----------



## hat (Jun 13, 2010)

I just switched the Sempron 2100 rig over to Stan. If nothing else, that will keep his name going. I too will probably switch my main rig back to myself once he breaks 3 million.


----------



## erocker (Jun 13, 2010)

I crunch to cure cancer, feed people, etc. Anonymously and for no team. Team to me makes things sound like a sport. There's nothing sporting about getting sick or hungry, etc. I need no credit or thanks or even for people to know I'm doing it. I just do it. Really though, doing it for any reason is reason good enough.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anybody heard of Stanley lately?  I don't see any thanked posts from him and my last PM was not answered.  I sent another one.  HOpefully he's just been offline.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 17, 2010)

Once I get my rig running, hopefully by next week, I'll only crunch under his name  Not that I can contribute alot since I blew all my money in a power hungry PC and left with not that much to help my dad pay the bills lol. Can't find a f***ing job atm, but once I do, I could probably contribute more than I will

like erocker said, the goal of crunching is to help others. So if the reason is to show off, PLEASE SHOW OFF EVEN MORE  I'll crunch to help the others, but by being under stan's name, I also keep the name of a fellow montreal TPUer alive (great idea thanks to hat and implementation by CP). Whatever the reason, it helps others!



Healing is time-consuming, he obviously can't be online too much xD He's been offline since June 11th... I'm sure it is because he has more important matters to attend to

I'll try to get more info, perhaps even go meet him with aCid888*, I'll let you guys know


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, after a fresh install of Windows, and some thinking, I'm going to go back to crunching for myself for a bit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

Puzzles me I haven't heard from stan in a bit now.  Anybody got anything to say on that, seen him around or something?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 19, 2010)

I hope something hasn't happened... Didn't he say his sister would contact us if something did?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I hope something hasn't happened... Didn't he say his sister would contact us if something did?



Yeah and that hasn't happened either.  Just really hoping he's alright right now.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 20, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passes 3,000,000


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 24, 2010)

any news ?


----------



## Black Panther (Jun 24, 2010)

7 days...


----------



## n-ster (Jun 24, 2010)

that's actually good news, he came back to see on the 17th, when last seen was 11th before... I'm guessing he has no time to come on the forum though...

On another note, it strikes again, one of my uncles has only a few days to live... Worst is that he isn't that old, his children (my cousins) are a bit younger or older than me... idk what I would do if my dad were affected by it... Its hard to see your family, people who have been at your side since forever, just disappear or suffer like hell..

Fucking life isn't fair... 

EDIT: oh yea, btw I'm 17


----------



## hat (Jun 24, 2010)

Damn, seems we can't even go a week without hearing about someone dying...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2010)

n-ster said:


> that's actually good news, he came back to see on the 17th, when last seen was 11th before... I'm guessing he has no time to come on the forum though...
> 
> On another note, it strikes again, one of my uncles has only a few days to live... Worst is that he isn't that old, his children (my cousins) are a bit younger or older than me... idk what I would do if my dad were affected by it... Its hard to see your family, people who have been at your side since forever, just disappear or suffer like hell..
> 
> ...


He's still gone for a few days and that's terrifying to know period.  He hasn't answered any of my last PM's, since before the 11th probably.   Really hope he is just not sparing much time to come on here.

I'm really sorry to here about your uncle bro.  My prayers go out to him/you and your family.  This is hard stuff, we are here for you even at your hardest times, you know how to find any one of us.  Wish you the best!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 25, 2010)

My Q9550 has been down most of the day and all last night. It hasn't been stable... after alot of tests it's came down to my powersupply (corsair 750tx) or possibly my other 5850. Not tested the other 5850, but I did pull it and it hasn't crash yet. So, I'm hopping it's just my powersupply. It's back up crunching strong for stanley! 

If so I'm think about getting the corsair 850hx or the 950tx. What do you guys think?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll sell you my not yet used HX850 at full price   But yea HX850 should be great, or XFX 750W. I wish the AX line would come fast


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I'll sell you my not yet used HX850 at full price   But yea HX850 should be great, or XFX 750W. I wish the AX line would come fast



How about 1/2 price.....


----------



## onepost (Jun 25, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> My Q9550 has been down most of the day and all last night. It hasn't been stable... after alot of tests it's came down to my powersupply (corsair 750tx) or possibly my other 5850. Not tested the other 5850, but I did pull it and it hasn't crash yet. So, I'm hopping it's just my powersupply. It's back up crunching strong for stanley!
> 
> If so I'm think about getting the corsair 850hx or the 950tx. What do you guys think?



i've got the 950tx - it is a great unit if you don't mind it not being modular.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't use it yet... I could still get full refund 

but the XFX 750W is ~125$ IIRC


----------



## ComradeSader (Jun 25, 2010)

Amazing, really did not expect this kind of honest to God kindness and charity from the Internet of all places. Reading this certainly raised my faith in humanity a notch, keep up the amazing job guys. Here's hoping for stanhemi's return to good health


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Amazing, really did not expect this kind of honest to God kindness and charity from the Internet of all places. Reading this certainly raised my faith in humanity a notch, keep up the amazing job guys. Here's hoping for stanhemi's return to good health



Thanks for the kind words man


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

CP, if you could remove me and my rigs from the OP now that I can't crunch.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> CP, if you could remove me and my rigs from the OP now that I can't crunch.....



Done, thank you for all your help


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

Anybody hear or know anything about Stan yet?


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Done, thank you for all your help



Thank you.
When I start crunching again I'll crunch some for Stan assuming this is still going on


----------



## n-ster (Jun 26, 2010)

couldn't get a hold of any relevant information about his whereabouts... I know which city he used to be in, but idk where he is now. aCid888* had met him over there once but he doesn't have the info anymore (long time ago, apparently he was 100% healthy)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> couldn't get a hold of any relevant information about his whereabouts... I know which city he used to be in, but idk where he is now. aCid888* had met him over there once but he doesn't have the info anymore (long time ago, apparently he was 100% healthy)



Really starting to get worried now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, so am I.  It's been 10 days since he last signed in.  Now, I've been gone for longer periods before, but I've announced beforehand that I'm going to be gone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, so am I.  It's been 10 days since he last signed in.  Now, I've been gone for longer periods before, but I've announced beforehand that I'm going to be gone



Yep, exactly.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yep, exactly.



Do you know what was the last we heard from him? (via PM or post)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Do you know what was the last we heard from him? (via PM or post)



I think he came in and thanked some posts, I haven't actually heard from him or seen him post in a bit, probably since before his last login


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 26, 2010)

OK, well that's not good then.  Does anyone have contact information for him?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 26, 2010)

nope, but I live less than hour from him... just have no idea where xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> nope, but I live less than hour from him... just have no idea where xD



local name listings/phone listings, something of that sort won't help?


----------



## n-ster (Jun 26, 2010)

do you know his last name? last I heard, he was with his sister, so her name might help too, if she is married, even his last name might not be enough


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> do you know his last name? last I heard, he was with his sister, so her name might help too, if she is married, even his last name might not be enough


YHPM, about a year or so ago a member shipped something to him, not sure if that is still his current address.


----------



## n-ster (Jun 27, 2010)

At worst I'll ask the current people info to get in reach with him. I'll try to contact him ASAP. I, however, have final exams for summer classes until tuesday 11PM so I'll update you guys by wednesday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> At worst I'll ask the current people info to get in reach with him. I'll try to contact him ASAP. I, however, have final exams for summer classes until tuesday 11PM so I'll update you guys by wednesday



We ALL appreciate it bro, just keep us posted


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2010)

My Central Air is not working. Now that the QX is on air, I can't crunch. Room temp goes up to over 100F when crunching, let alone the cpu temps. Might throw a few threads on the 980X once I have all the kinks worked out on it.

For now, pull me off of the list.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My Central Air is not working. Now that the QX is on air, I can't crunch. Room temp goes up to over 100F when crunching, let alone the cpu temps. Might throw a few threads on the 980X once I have all the kinks worked out on it.
> 
> For now, pull me off of the list.



updated, thanks for the help so far.  Good luck!


----------



## HammerON (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey CP - I switched my i7 920 back to my name a while ago and forgot to mention it here.
I hope and pray that Stan is alright...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Hey CP - I switched my i7 920 back to my name a while ago and forgot to mention it here.
> I hope and pray that Stan is alright...



updating, thank you for your help


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

So no one knows how to get in contact with Stan?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 27, 2010)

btw, take me of the list too, havent crunched for a while now CP


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 27, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Hey CP - I switched my i7 920 back to my name a while ago and forgot to mention it here.
> I hope and pray that Stan is alright...





[Ion] said:


> So no one knows how to get in contact with Stan?



Don't think so 



(FIH) The Don said:


> btw, take me of the list too, havent crunched for a while now CP



Done, thank you


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 27, 2010)

Damn 
Even if we just had a phone #.....


----------



## hat (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm only crunching for Stan with my mom's Sempron 3000 now... and I haven't been folding for him for a while now. That Sempron 3000 isn't going anywhere for a while though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey CP I've taken the 1055T off and will probably take off the other 2 rigs sometime today since we have Stanley in the top 10 overall pie!  Great job everybody!  I wish Stanley or his sister could give us some kind of update...but, I'm sure he is fighting! and knows that TPU is here for him.


----------



## onepost (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah u can also remove my name - sold the 965 and won't be putting the replacement under stan's name.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, didn't get to try to contact Stan yet, my sister came back from cuba from her one week vacation, and she had an anaphylactic choc on the AIRPLANE!(allergic reaction can't breathe, possibility of death, etc). She continued to have them for the past few days, and the doctors can't figure out the reason of these attacks. SO I had to take care of her until now (now she's OK) AND try to study for my Finals >.<

Anyway, now I have time so I'll try tomorrow


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Sorry, didn't get to try to contact Stan yet, my sister came back from cuba from her one week vacation, and she had an anaphylactic choc on the AIRPLANE!(allergic reaction can't breathe, possibility of death, etc). She continued to have them for the past few days, and the doctors can't figure out the reason of these attacks. SO I had to take care of her until now (now she's OK) AND try to study for my Finals >.<
> 
> Anyway, now I have time so I'll try tomorrow



Thanks bro, hope your sister continues ok


----------



## neoreif (Jul 1, 2010)

Good day Cap'N and all! Just wanna notify CP that I'n no longer crunching for Stan at the moment! Went back to crunching under my own account to make it "rise from hibernation"!
Hope Stan is doing well and drops by soon!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

Stan still hasn't logged in again


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Chicken Patty did you see my earlier post? I've taken the 1055T and Q9550 off, but I still have the E8400 crunching Strong for Stanley for a few more days. But yea i wish someone could give us some kind of news...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey Chicken Patty did you see my earlier post? I've taken the 1055T and Q9550 off, but I still have the E8400 crunching Strong for Stanley for a few more days. But yea i wish someone could give us some kind of news...



I've been having all sorts of issues with rigs and internet lately.  So far I think they are fixed but I've missed a lot of posts, sorry.  I'll update now.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 4, 2010)

@ Stan's Sister.
   Thanks for all you're hard work and love to you're brother.

  We are waiting on anything good or bad just give us a messasge.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 4, 2010)

Any news yet from Stan?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

Not that I have seen. 

I'm really worried about him...


----------



## n-ster (Jul 5, 2010)

sorry guys, I have no time atm. Sister is still having these attacks and my uncle is at his last days and so much going on, I'll let you guys know when I get the time..

gtg, sister needs me


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry CP im going offline. Stan saw and appreciated what we were doing. He is up in the ranking now. Honestly its just getting a little hard to support. With the AC's on and the farm the electric is getting to be a little much. It was a little over $400 last month. The GX2's are starting to struggle too. With the AC and fan at 100% their starting to get hot. Display drivers are failing on a regular basis now. I just cant do it anymore.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

n-ster said:


> sorry guys, I have no time atm. Sister is still having these attacks and my uncle is at his last days and so much going on, I'll let you guys know when I get the time..
> 
> gtg, sister needs me



I'm sorry to hear about your troubles too bro.  You have to take care of your own first bro, good luck and I wish you the best 



Solaris17 said:


> Sorry CP im going offline. Stan saw and appreciated what we were doing. He is up in the ranking now. Honestly its just getting a little hard to support. With the AC's on and the farm the electric is getting to be a little much. It was a little over $400 last month. The GX2's are starting to struggle too. With the AC and fan at 100% their starting to get hot. Display drivers are failing on a regular basis now. I just cant do it anymore.



Gotcha bro, so I remove you from crunching and folding list?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 5, 2010)

Me too CP..
It's getting quite hot like 30 degrees here, I had to put the work pc's at half load for now - the fans are whirring up and probably they also need a good cleaning. To add to it, the AC developed a fault... and my dad doesn't seem very eager to get it repaired since the employees have to open the doors and serving window all the time and the cool air gets lost very quickly.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks BP, updating now.  IT's getting pretty bad for most of us this time of the year, heat is making me suffer big time but so far I'm withstanding it.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2010)

Greasemonkey and Mindweaver will be pissed, But Mjkmike is crunching for stan again


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your troubles too bro.  You have to take care of your own first bro, good luck and I wish you the best
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha bro, so I remove you from crunching and folding list?



ya man both  id keep the proc going but iv been running her 24/7 for the past 3 weeks at 90C sustained. Id keep going but this is my review/DVD/Main Pc and i just cant risk it. I dont have the funds atm for a new processor.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 6, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Greasemonkey and Mindweaver will be pissed, But Mjkmike is crunching for stan again



 I don't really understand why we would be pissed 
Could you maybee expand on this a little????


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope to get that cherry pie for stan again.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 6, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> I hope to get that cherry pie for stan again.



Actually,that would make me more happy than anything.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 7, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> Greasemonkey and Mindweaver will be pissed, But Mjkmike is crunching for stan again



I couldn't be upset with anyone who crunches.   I still have an E8400 @ 4.0GHz crunching 100% for stanley.  We'll get that cherry pie together!  



GREASEMONKEY said:


> Actually,that would make me more happy than anything.



+1 ^^^


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Stan yet? I'm very concerned...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 13, 2010)

no sh|t he surely didnt kick the bucket yet?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 13, 2010)

I certainly hope not, considering his sister is supposed to tell us if that happens.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

Nothing yet, kinda frustrating too!


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 13, 2010)

@cp I am now only crunching for stan with my i7 930, so please remove the other computers from the list.

   I will leave the i7930 crunching for stan for a few more months or until he starts crunching again on his own.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 14, 2010)

mjkmike said:


> @cp I am now only crunching for stan with my i7 930, so please remove the other computers from the list.
> 
> I will leave the i7930 crunching for stan for a few more months or until he starts crunching again on his own.



Thanks Mike!


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2010)

Stanhemi is thanking posts. This either means he's around, or god forbid, his sister is showing gratitude for our concern...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, I just noticed that. Stanley if you are there man, say something, we are worried about you.


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2010)

If anything he's probably sending a private message to Chicken Patty, then he'll share it with the rest of us. Not sure why he doesn't just post his messages normally, but that's how he usually does it so keep your eyes open for that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

hat said:


> If anything he's probably sending a private message to Chicken Patty, then he'll share it with the rest of us. Not sure why he doesn't just post his messages normally, but that's how he usually does it so keep your eyes open for that.



I haven't been posting because I haven't been receiving anything from Stan.  For a while now...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2010)

Let us know if you get something please


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Let us know if you get something please



Always do bro.


----------



## mjkmike (Jul 16, 2010)

Good to see Stan putting great numbers in.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 17, 2010)

*Milestones Today*
stanhemi passes 3,500,000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> *Milestones Today*
> stanhemi passes 3,500,000


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2010)

Awesome milestone!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 17, 2010)

"Folding for Stanhemi" will soon appear on the roads of the Tour de France.  
So will "Support cancer research for Stanhemi"

FYI:  Traditionally spectators have put messages on the roads of the Tour de France.  Nike along with Lance Armstrong's Livestrong Foundation has an automated machine that puts messages in chalk on the roads used by the riders of the Tour de France.  These messages are seen by the riders, spectators, and some are seen around the world via TV.  I'll receive a picture of these messages and will post here for all of you to see.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 17, 2010)

oh thats awesome, i dont like the cycling thing in the tv, but its awesome no matter what


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

Good job to those still helping out


----------



## n-ster (Jul 25, 2010)

I hope stanhemi's doing OK...

My uncle just passed away 1~2 hours....  FML

This is just Bullshit, I want to slap God


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jul 25, 2010)

still hasnt logged in since 14th july  

and very sorry to hear about your uncle bro.

may he rest in peace.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your uncle n-ster, my condolences are out to you, I've lost 2 family members in the past 4 years to cancer, one uncle and my grandfather, both of which I was very fond of.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I hope stanhemi's doing OK...
> 
> My uncle just passed away 1~2 hours....  FML
> 
> This is just Bullshit, I want to slap God



My condolences go out to you and your family bro, sorry to hear about his passing


----------



## n-ster (Jul 25, 2010)

yea I've lost my fair share of family to it too... worst is he has 3 kids ages 15, 20 and 24 IIRC and they lived without a mom ( alcoholic psycho ) 

thanks for the condolences

thing is in my community, family is most important... so we are all very close, hell my grandparents and all 3 of her kids and their family, plus 2 other uncles live on the same street as me and 2 others are one road down. 

anyway, imana go distract myself and not think about this for a while


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2010)

I know a great deal about close losses, and I've been through a few lifetimes worth of bullshit already. As far as coping with the loss of a loved one, I've found that the best way for me to handle it is to be strong and supportive for everyone else. That way, your mind overrides the grief, or at least it has for me.


----------



## erocker (Jul 25, 2010)

hat said:


> I know a great deal about close losses, and I've been through a few lifetimes worth of bullshit already. As far as coping with the loss of a loved one, I've found that the best way for me to handle it is to be strong and supportive for everyone else. That way, your mind overrides the grief, or at least it has for me.



You're a good man hat.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 25, 2010)

I can stay strong for the people who were even closer to him ( ie: his kids ) but when you are alone at home, it's hard to not think of all the good moments, and realize that they won't happen again with him... 

I am a pretty "sensitive" guy apparently  like right now I'm holding back tears cuz I gotta go see my family and I'm trying to evacuate sad thoughts... anyways gtg


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I can stay strong for the people who were even closer to him ( ie: his kids ) but when you are alone at home, it's hard to not think of all the good moments, and realize that they won't happen again with him...
> 
> I am a pretty "sensitive" guy apparently  like right now I'm holding back tears cuz I gotta go see my family and I'm trying to evacuate sad thoughts... anyways gtg



stay in touch bro, we are here if you need us.  Shit PM us if you need to talk, I know how hard it can be.  Keep your head up and stay strong buddy


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your lose n-ster.. Just remember it's better to let it out then hold it in bro. Like everyone else said if you need to talk you can pm anytime..


----------



## Nick259 (Jul 25, 2010)

That's sad to hear n-ster ,my sympathies extend out to you and hope it doesn't affect you too much. Stay strong!

I hope stan is ok too.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> You're a good man hat.



Very much so. He's grown tremendously since first joining our little community.

@n-ster - Hang in there man. Things will get easier.


----------



## mjkmike (Aug 15, 2010)

switched my main rig for the I7930.  To all the team that still crunch for stan


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2010)

I noticed his PPD dropped dramatically once he hit 4 million points. My sempron 3000 is still working for him, but that's all I have. I took down my server and put a much weaker machine there; I feel it's not even worth running WCG on (Pentium 3 750MHz). My dual core is helping people out with the contest, not sure what it will be doing after that's over. I might put it back in my name, or it might to to Stan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah a lot of people have pulled their rigs.  I think we proved a point here, a point I don't think has ever been proven on any other team.  I think the job here is done, I just wish we got some news on Stanley.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

I think we made a very noticeable impression, I just agree with CP, I'd really like to hear something from him.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2010)

i feel bad for pulling my machines. but it was hard to keep up with the heat and the bills. it was a pretty good farm. but he climbed high and we showed everyone including him what kind of team we are. I could care less about the compitition i havent posted in these sub forums forever. but i still fold. as long as he understands and appreciates whay message we were sending him. thats all that ever mattered to me.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

I also feel sorta bad about it, but I don't crunch for myself now either.  I've had to cease all DC operations on my rig due to power usage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Guys you shouldn't feel wrong at all, like I said a point never proven before has been proven here and we should be extra extra super super proud about what we have done.  Great if we keep crunching for him but no need to feel bad if you don't.  At the end of the day we are still crunching.  What matters to me the most right now is hearing from him and I just have no luck with that!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 19, 2010)

Very well said.  We have done what we can, and shown that we can do something likely no other team has


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 19, 2010)

I need to change my server (dual Xeons) back to my account to keep track of errors.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 19, 2010)

I had to stop my rigs cause of the heat, temps were getting to high for my likings.... But as the weather cools here in Canada, Ill be back up towards the end of September.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 19, 2010)

Exactly my point ION.

Thanks to everyone once again!


----------



## Nick259 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going to put my rigs back under my name, sorry guys. Fantastic that we managed to get 4 million points and I hope to hear from stan soon. I hope he's still ok.


----------



## t77snapshot (Aug 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Exactly my point ION.
> 
> Thanks to everyone once again!



Thank you CP for bringing stan and his story to our attention! This whole thing really shows our respect for one another and stan, my prayers are still with you buddy.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 20, 2010)

Nick259 said:


> I'm going to put my rigs back under my name, sorry guys. Fantastic that we managed to get 4 million points and I hope to hear from stan soon. I hope he's still ok.


Don't feel sorry, we did something incredible here.


t77snapshot said:


> Thank you CP for bringing stan and his story to our attention! This whole thing really shows our respect for one another and stan, my prayers are still with you buddy.



I don't pray, but I wish the best for him


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2010)

Everytime I see this thread pop up in subscriptions, I get my hopes up that Stan popped in for an update. 

Also, I do feel bad for not being able to crunch for Stan.

At any rate, I think I'm gonna unsubscribe from this thread. Would someone be able to PM me if we hear from Stan?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Everytime I see this thread pop up in subscriptions, I get my hopes up that Stan popped in for an update.
> 
> Also, I do feel bad for not being able to crunch for Stan.
> 
> At any rate, I think I'm gonna unsubscribe from this thread. Would someone be able to PM me if we hear from Stan?



If I do, I sure will bro


----------



## Wile E (Aug 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If I do, I sure will bro



Thanks bro.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Thanks bro.



Anything, anytime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

Anybody got any news regarding Stanley?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 31, 2010)

nada

but i have an idea

what if someone living in the area spend some hours going to his adress/city, asked a bit around and maybe get some more info?


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been following this thread for quite some time, and I regret not having a machine to dedicate to crunching for Stan, but I keep him in my thoughts and prayers.  Which is really weird considering he's a complete stranger, but I am merely human and as such I have compassion.

My grandfather died for pancreatic cancer in 1989, it devistated me as a young boy.

I hope you're doing okay, Stan.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 31, 2010)

@don

Anybody local?

@dannibus
Sorry about your loss bro, thanks for sharing it on here


----------



## n-ster (Aug 31, 2010)

I have no car, and the only 2 addresses for a Stanley Lalonde near me are way to far for me to go there... and I cant seem to find an appropriate phone number..

any help regarding a phone number would be great, I would try to call  

ex:

"Hi, I am looking for a Stanley Lalonde?"\
"Yes this is he"
"would you, by any chance, be a member of techpowerup forums?"
"wth is that?"
"nvm" *hangs up*

xD


----------



## ERazer (Aug 31, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I have no car, and the only 2 addresses for a Stanley Lalonde near me are way to far for me to go there... and I cant seem to find an appropriate phone number..
> 
> any help regarding a phone number would be great, I would try to call
> 
> ...



nice try bud, really hope we get some good news


----------



## n-ster (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I just tried some other numbers, they are not from TPU and do not suffer of any kind of cancer lol
but their name is Stanley Lalonde xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I have no car, and the only 2 addresses for a Stanley Lalonde near me are way to far for me to go there... and I cant seem to find an appropriate phone number..
> 
> any help regarding a phone number would be great, I would try to call
> 
> ...



Thanks for your efforts


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Guys, any update on Stan?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

nope.

and im gonna be pessimistic and say R.I.P Stanhemi

i may not have known you irl or in here.

but from what i can read and alone from this thread you must have been one hell of a guy 

i hope you have found your peace now, and that you are in a better place, no one deserves to go through what you've done, or atleast not the good guys, which is always the ones to get hit 

i really hope that you have survived this shit and are sitting on a nice beach with a drink in your hand and enjoying life, 

but....since we have heard nothing from you or your sister i will assume the worst, the other guys may not agreee with me, but someone has to say it.

so this is from me/us to you

R.I.P Stanhemi


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nope.
> 
> and im gonna be pessimistic and say R.I.P Stanhemi
> 
> ...



iv thought of it for the past 2 weeks. I was going to say something maybe passively...but I couldnt get around to forming my post correctly.

R.I.P Stan. You will be forever missed.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not gonna accept this.... Cancer needs a long treatment, and tech forums aren't the first place you are during these times.... I prefer hope for the best, I won`t lose hope right away


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd like to agree with n-ster on this one, but it's really starting to worry me.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 16, 2010)

Sometimes no news is good news!


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2010)

He isn't exactly the easiest to find xD there are 3 million other people in my area where he could be right now xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Ugggh, it's killing me, I just want to know what happened whether good or bad.  Hopefully it's not bad but if it happened I want to know, this suspense is kicking my butt!


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 16, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Cancer needs a long treatment, and tech forums aren't the first place you are during these times



++++1 

That's what I've been thinking all along. Perhaps Stan is going through a tough period of treatment which will make him get better. In cancer treatment often the end justifies the means, and the treatment which ultimately cures might make the person feel very bad in the meantime..

Our prayers are with you Stan


----------



## qubit (Sep 16, 2010)

Man, I hope Stan's ok. Like others here, I hate not knowing either.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 16, 2010)

One thing I have learned with my family, is that you can never escape time... sometimes, news comes too fast when you are not ready for it, and sometimes it doesn't come, even if you are ready.... ya just gotta think of other stuff, positive stuff, for everyone's sake


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm hoping he's doing alright, didn't he say his sister would contact us if things went bad?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'm hoping he's doing alright, didn't he say his sister would contact us if things went bad?



Yeah he did, but at least I have not been contacted by anyone regarding him.


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2010)

tbh, if I were his sister, I would have long forgotten about TPU... she's probably by his side helping him fight


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

n-ster said:


> tbh, if I were his sister, I would have long forgotten about TPU... she's probably by his side helping him fight



Well he said if something happened, if they are still fighting it then nothing has happened yet...


----------



## n-ster (Sep 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well he said if something happened, if they are still fighting it then nothing has happened yet...



there ya go!  and the longer you fight, the more chance you have of winning


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2010)

You sure do.


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like the "Crunching for Stan" effort is just about dead. His PPD is less than that of a single dedicated i7 now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

hat said:


> Looks like the "Crunching for Stan" effort is just about dead. His PPD is less than that of a single dedicated i7 now.



The effort overall though was just amazing.   Shows what kinda group we got her.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The effort overall though was just amazing.   Shows what kinda group we got her.



Sure was   

We showed that we could all unite for a team member undergoing hardships, and that we crunch for the cause and each other, not the points


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 8, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Sure was
> 
> We showed that we could all unite for a team member undergoing hardships, and that we crunch for the cause and each other, not the points



I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry my E8400 @ 4Ghz on the other end of the house had restarted and I didn't notice. I've got it back up and crunching 100%  I'll get stan a few more points!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself!


 


Mindweaver said:


> Sorry my E8400 @ 4Ghz on the other end of the house had restarted and I didn't notice. I've got it back up and crunching 100%  I'll get stan a few more points!



You must have a lot of systems if you don't check them that much 

Total count ATM?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You must have a lot of systems if you don't check them that much
> 
> Total count ATM?



Right now 29 crunching for me and 1 for stanley. But Total some where between 40 to 45, but I'm only crunching right now on the 30. I may start a few more crunching as it gets cooler.   I'll try and get a thread count together some time this weekend or next week. Last time i counted i was around 54 true threads with around 8 HT threads. I've added a few quads and a x6 and a i7 since then.


----------



## mudkip (Oct 9, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I hope stanhemi's doing OK...
> 
> 
> This is just Bullshit, I want to slap God


FYI, there is no god.


----------



## mudkip (Oct 9, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> I met Stan about a year ago as he doesn't live very far away....he gave me one hell of a deal on a lot of parts and was a pleasure to talk to and do business with to say the least.
> 
> I can only hope the best for him and his health and that he remains strong, both mentally and physically through the hard times that are upon him.
> 
> ...



You're the only one who could lead us to Stan..


----------



## hat (Oct 9, 2010)

mudkip said:


> FYI, there is no god.



You have your own personal beliefs, and so does everyone else.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 9, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Right now 29 crunching for me and 1 for stanley. But Total some where between 40 to 45, but I'm only crunching right now on the 30. I may start a few more crunching as it gets cooler.   I'll try and get a thread count together some time this weekend or next week. Last time i counted i was around 54 true threads with around 8 HT threads. I've added a few quads and a x6 and a i7 since then.




I have 11 threads in my room, then the X4 955, should be getting 4 more going in the way of a Q6600, and hopefully about half a dozen from work.  So nowhere near what you're doing, but still not bad IMO 


mudkip said:


> FYI, there is no god.



lol 

The god is a lie!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2012)

Could this be a picture of him?  Same age. Same interests. Correct location. http://badoo.com/01092700350/


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 27, 2012)

Man just came across this post, is Stan doin' better? My mom had thyroid cancer few year's back but luckily she was able to have it removed (her thyroid). I don't crunch but sendin' good vibe's


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 27, 2012)

I doubt it.  If it was him he likely wouldn't bail on us like he did without giving an update.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 27, 2012)

Hope he's still around, cancer is a bitch....


----------



## qubit (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, he hasn't logged in since July 13 2010, so maybe not.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I personally along with a few more members exhausted trying to contact him or his family.  At this moment I fear for the worst.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 27, 2012)

I have his info and tried checking into some Canadian Obituary sites with no luck. I have his old address so if any of our Canadian brothers would like to do some P.I. work around the Montreal area PM me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

^ that would be awesome! 
But as stated, I doubt he would bail on us like that if he was still to be around.  Unless he's in a condition where he cannot use a computer.  Which that would still be pretty bad.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 27, 2012)

This is absolutely the worst part of being an old member. He would be the third that I remember this early in the AM that has "left" I remember these guys posting EVERYDAY laughing helping screenshots. Not a problem at all. It really breaks my heart you know? I dont have family you guys have been my family for YEARS. Iv shared words psus, TIM, and reboots with these guys. Sometimes I think about it and I dont really know how I should feel about it ya know? I mean I like to think this community is different. To me you guys are more than just avatars. Your my main guys ya know? I have some of you guys in my cell phone as your SNs and when I refer to you for example when iv delt with a problem I often get were did you learn that? A friend of mine had the same issue. which is usually a referer to one of you. Its just a shame really. It honestly makes me feel bad. I stare at the OP or read some of the posts and just remember chatting over a sound issue or on IM because of an immediate problem. "Hey sol are you their?" "I have an issue with a 8800 with a voltage problem." Not just that but from someone whos been here like 7 years these guys were legends. Iv worked with stanhemi 1.0.1 trying to figure out folding configurations back when having a DVI adapter was the only way to make phantom screens and I asked him if he would stickie my guide. That was all a long time ago unfortunetely but TPU changes alot. I just wish maybe once in awhile some people were still around. I dont mind the new guys. but well im just set in how I want to remember TPU I guess. 


everyone logs out eventually right?


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll go to Montreal today n stay the weekend, I'll see what I can find out


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

Your the man N-Ster just make sure you dump the body in black garbage bags in the deepest part of the ocean like Dexter does


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG you are such a postwhore I see you everywhere and I remember the days where I had more posts than you... that was like last month

My e-peen is getting smaller  How long can I stay the man in our relationship?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 27, 2012)

n-ster said:


> OMG you are such a postwhore I see you everywhere and I remember the days where I had more posts than you... that was like last month
> 
> My e-peen is getting smaller  How long can I stay the man in our relationship?



LOL naa im bored at work that all!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn sol,

That's some deep stuff Right there man!  But you are right, I talk/text with friends from TPU more than my local friends!  You guys are a family to me and thats why I'm not leaving this place! 


Nster, keep us posted man.


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jan 27, 2012)

I just noticed this post.....  It just adds more meaning to the crunching that we are doing.

I am born and raised in Montreal, QC (40 years) although I now live in London, Ontario.....

I will do my best to find out what I can...if anybody has any details to help me in my search please pm me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I have his info and tried checking into some Canadian Obituary sites with no luck. I have his old address so if any of our Canadian brothers would like to do some P.I. work around the Montreal area PM me.



The bad thing is that he moved in with his sister.  We don't know where she lives, although nothing in the messages that he sent indicated that he moved very far.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 27, 2012)

ChaoticAtmosphere said:


> I just noticed this post.....  It just adds more meaning to the crunching that we are doing.
> 
> I am born and raised in Montreal, QC (40 years) although I now live in London, Ontario.....
> 
> I will do my best to find out what I can...if anybody has any details to help me in my search please pm me.



PM'd


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2012)

Yea I remember phoning every house in QC with the name Stanley Lalonde but no luck... The only thing that could really help me is phone numbers or the name of his sister

I sent him an e-mail but I doubt he checks those anymore


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2012)

I also sent various messages on here hoping someone might log on and see them since he had told his sister to keep us posted.  But I don't think that ever happened.


----------

